# 15 July 261112/261111 Invitation holders.



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Please feel free to update here with all the inform that we are eagerly looking for. 

# When the EOI lodge...
# When the invitation receive...
# Number of marks...
# Application process...

We can help each other through out the next 6 months until we touch down over there..  

May god bless you.

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Two and half days more to THE moment.



XXX


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Updated my EOI details*



Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please feel free to update here with all the inform that we are eagerly looking for.
> 
> ...


EOI Lodged on: 24-APR-2013
Invitation date: Awaiting
No. Of Points: 60
Applied for ICT Biz System Analyst <261111>


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

10/06
2613 Analyst Programmer
60 pts 189 

Colombo you are very likely to be invited as your EOI is in Jan. quite sure you will get invited 15/07. Gluck 







Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please feel free to update here with all the inform that we are eagerly looking for.
> 
> ...


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

EOI Lodged on: March- 12
Invitation date: Awaiting
No. Of Points: 60
Applied for ICT Biz System Analyst <261111>


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

Eoi lodged:9 th march 2013
eoi points: 60
profession:systems analyst
invitation status: awaiting


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear Fine Young Men/Women,

Good day to you.
According to my mind bellow things may be happened.

July 1 - July 15 (85 +80 + 75+70)
------------------
There can be be at-least *250* EOI invitations.


Jun 27 - Jun 15 (65)
-------------------
There should be at-lease *250* EOI invitations.


Till 20 Jan 2013 (60)
---------------------
There could be at-least *250* EOI invitations. 

That mean when it comes to this stage only *400* invitation will be left to cash in.

21 of Jan 2013 is the last invitation went on for 261112/261111 for the last year for 60's.

Surely rest of all the other slots will be occupied withing next few weeks.

Like to here from you.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Colombo...didnt really understand your calculation. You mean from Jan when the last round for system analyst were sent out. Till date 400 for system analyst with 60 points or all together. I am not system analyst but i guess unless all the pending 60 points system analyst before my EOI+ analyst programmer before my EOI after May have to be invited for me to have an invite 

Now not too long..pls update whoever gets invited on 15/7





Colombo said:


> Dear Fine Young Men/Women,
> 
> Good day to you.
> According to my mind bellow things may be happened.
> ...


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Sudeep,

I am pretty sure that loads of people who has 60 will be receive there invitations on 15th.

What I want you to know is there are many individuals with 60 have applied since mid January.

Many of those are system analysts and it could easily reach 600-700.

I don't want to give you a hard feeling.

Just do calculation your self.

anyways withing two days this page will be filled from actual info.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Hi Sudeep,
> 
> I am pretty sure that loads of people who has 60 will be receive there invitations on 15th.
> 
> ...


I have 60 points and submitted my EOI on May 30 for Business Analyst.
I will be following this thread. Hope every one gets their invite.

Colombo XXX, your calculation is probably close. But it is just an estimate. We also have to remember that ACS rules were strict post january 2013. so lot of things might change.We all have to remember and have a positive hope that everyone will get an invite rather than speculating on numbers.

We can have a good picture after July 15 invitations. All the best to everyone waiting for their invite.

Sam


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Colombo...i didnt mean in that sense. I wanted to ask how many you are guessing will be backlog for system analyst till july 15th from january when the ceiling was reached...the total around 940 is left for the whole year..i hope 600 does not get invited in this round as many system analyst will be left out for the rest of the year..although calculating the way the ceiling got filled last year 600 in the next 2 round seems like a likely thing..what do you think?

I saw that for analyst programmer till 20th may they got pretty much invited for 60 points so I have 3 weeks of 60 pointers analyst programmer and new 65+ to compete with..keeping my finger crossed.






Colombo said:


> Hi Sudeep,
> 
> I am pretty sure that loads of people who has 60 will be receive there invitations on 15th.
> 
> ...


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

I have one more clue regarding this.

Developer programmers with 60 points are invited up to 30 April. So from 1 May 60 point applicants are in queue.

I think it may approximately 2.5 months log with 60 points and 15 days log with 65 points.

Anyone idea about the total invitations for each round for this category?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys Guys!!

Hold your hoses.

When those people lodging the EOI in early 2013 the fee was USD 3040

Now it has changed..

If any one prevent paying this amount, I may think their EOI slot could be available for some one else.

That mean one of you guys may be eligible for that...

Over to you smart fellas....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

but won't those guys be invited again and again until they don't apply :-D


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Guyz, thanks for all the good words...

just few hours left as Australia wakes up before us...

Well, there is lot of confusion in the way people are saying system analyst and other roles. I would request everyone to follow and write ANZ code i.e. like 261111 and 2611112 or clearly specify what they have applied for instead of short codes which will become hard to speculate on anything.

I lodged for ICT Biz Sys Analyst on 24th APR'13 wity 60pts. All the very best to all.

Rgds
/R - Raj


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

good luck to everyone
its 5 hrs to go


----------



## LucasLily1112 (Nov 19, 2012)

2 more hours to go. 261111 60 points. Lodged on March 21, 2013. This is absolutely nerve-wracking.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Exparts,

Its Now only a longest hour to draw. 

Applied 26th June As System Analyst with 60 Points. 

Best of luck for all of you.

Is invitations are sent in one go at 12am or all day tomorrow? Does anyone have clear idea?

Cheers


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

11:15 PM
Sunday, July 14, 2013 (EST)

Time in Canberra ACT, Australia

12:45 AM 1 day Kingston (NFT)
11:45 PM Lord Howe Island (LHST)
10:45 PM Adelaide (CST)
9:15 PM Perth (WST)
8:15 PM The Settlement (CXT)

FYI

Cheers

XXX


----------



## LucasLily1112 (Nov 19, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 11:15 PM
> Sunday, July 14, 2013 (EST)
> ...


Time check: 11:23PM. 

Are the invitations sent out in one go?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hopefully yes..... 

May Triple gem be with you all.....
May lord Buddha show the path to all of us..... 
May lord Ganesha Clear all the obstacles in our way....

I will all of you very best from bottom of my hears...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

god has blessed 

i got invited


----------



## LucasLily1112 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Guys. Didn't receive the email yet but I checked Skill Select and I got the invitation to apply!! Woohoo!!!! So happy!


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

YES YES YES

Just got it


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dear Friends...

Heard the invitations r sent wave wise that is.. points wise lists r executed one by one. Its12am now there.

All our hard work gonna b paid.thru an invitation. Pls keep updating if any one gets.

Can any one say... what r my chances of getting. Am with 60pts applied on 24apr13 for ict biz sys analyst.

Wish v all.get in this round. More few hours to get.

/R - Raj


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Excellent... superb... happy to hear for u 3. All the over best in visas. God bless u all.


----------



## erkbrisbane (Nov 26, 2012)

I got it too, code 2613 applied May 09\13 with 60 points.

So happy!


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

Congrats ppl 

we all deserve it


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Got Invite at 12 :15 am .


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Keep u r fingers crossed guys .
i got the e-mail too


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

I too Got it my dear friends. 

Congratulations for all the deserved!!! Good Luck for your visas.

Rgds
/R - Raj


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

I havent received it...can people update their points and visa date of effect whoever got invited. I checked my account and status is only submitted 

SAD but I guess my turn will be next round hopefully! Congrats to all those who got invited. PLEASE update the date of submission and points claimed. Would appreciate.

Big congrats to everyone who got invited. Good luck


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

My fellas...

Change your signatures with the Invi dates, I just did it. Party time for now.

Good luck for the remaining.

Rgds,
/R - Raj


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

It changes to invited isnt it in your skill select account even if you dont get the email but if you are invited?? 




LucasLily1112 said:


> Hey Guys. Didn't receive the email yet but I checked Skill Select and I got the invitation to apply!! Woohoo!!!! So happy!


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sudeep,

I updated all my details, pls see the just updated signature. 

you havent mentioned anything about your submission dates. Pls see ours and track it.

Dont worry at all,, invites keep flowling one by one in waves. Pls dont worry.

we wish you get it.

Rgds,
/R - Raj


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats erkbrisbane Happy you got it. Good to know they have covered till May. I am same group with EOI lodged in June. Hopefully will get invited next round. Good luck with the application! 





erkbrisbane said:


> I got it too, code 2613 applied May 09\13 with 60 points.
> 
> So happy!


----------



## LucasLily1112 (Nov 19, 2012)

sudeep22 said:


> It changes to invited isnt it in your skill select account even if you dont get the email but if you are invited??


Yes, and there is now an Apply Visa button. Got the email at 12:12 am (AU Time) but I checked my account at 12:01am and the status has been changed.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

BrightSun6582 how to put up details in the footend like you guys have? I am little backward I think..haha

EOI submitted 10/06, Points:60 and Analyst Programmer





BrightSun6582 said:


> Sudeep,
> 
> I updated all my details, pls see the just updated signature.
> 
> ...


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

Congratulation Guys..!!


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations Guys!! What is the latest application that got invitation with 60 points? Is that May? I have applied on June and getting panic at the moment. My EOI status is still submitted.

Cheers


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

urn I am in same boat. Submiited in June and status is submitted only. I think they covered early May till now.




urn said:


> Congratulations Guys!! What is the latest application that got invitation with 60 points? Is that May? I have applied on June and getting panic at the moment. My EOI status is still submitted.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> BrightSun6582 how to put up details in the footend like you guys have? I am little backward I think..haha
> 
> EOI submitted 10/06, Points:60 and Analyst Programmer


Hi Sudeep,

not at all a prob... go to quick links and click on edit your signature. you can preview before saving it.

Thats it. Good luck.

Rgds,
/R - Raj


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

I think now every one is happy...


----------



## farshid_mis (Jul 12, 2013)

Electronics Eng. 233411
EOI: 60 Points 22/April/2013

Got Invitation: 15 July


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah Colombo, all will be happy. We all r been in touch since some days on it and wishing everyone.

Good everything is fine. We all should be in touch on the next final important stage too. Hope you guyz agree with me.

Good luck again for everyone anticipating.

Rgds
/R - Raj


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Anymore invitations guys? Or is that all? How many System Analyst got invitation in this round?

Thanks in advance for your update.

Cheers


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

BrightSun6582 said:


> Yeah Colombo, all will be happy. We all r been in touch since some days on it and wishing everyone.
> 
> Good everything is fine. We all should be in touch on the next final important stage too. Hope you guyz agree with me.
> 
> ...


well hold a BBQ once we reach there... love you all...

lord buddha and lord Ganesha newer look away from us...

Thanks for been with us all the way....


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm so dead, guess ceiling has been reached by now. Frustrating...


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

All, got invited, just update my signature


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sure, we'll be in touch. thats sounds a good plan.

Thanks for all the updates and good words you have been sharing. Nice of you,

Rgds,
/R


----------



## sidmi (Feb 3, 2013)

Got on invite today.... good luck everyone


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

someone lodged EOI in may, who got invited?


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my invite today 
EOI date : Mar 12, 2013


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

Birender said:


> someone lodged EOI in may, who got invited?


I think I saw someone with May 9th who got invite. I lodged on May 30. We might get in the next call. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi birender...9th may eoi has been invited...i guess the last date would be somewhere around that but its good as may first week is covered..hopefully will get invite next round..


Originally Posted by erkbrisbane 
I got it too, code 2613 applied May 09\13 with 60 points.

So happy!



Birender said:


> someone lodged EOI in may, who got invited?


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

*Processing time*

Hi there,
Could you please tell me what is the average processing time after you apply for Visa under Subclass 189. This answer will help me to arrange visa application fees. Please check my signature for detail information about my application.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

sam2905 said:


> I think I saw someone with May 9th who got invite. I lodged on May 30. We might get in the next call. Lets hope for the best.


are you going for a backup plan?


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am analyst programmer I hope the ceiling doesnot reach before I get invited. I don't have a back up plan 






Birender said:


> are you going for a backup plan?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

hello 60 pointers..

are you claiming points as per the newly issued ACS letter??


----------



## stkwn99 (Jun 26, 2013)

Congratuionas for all of you..

Can anyone advise when the report will publish?

And hope for 2611 with 60 points EOI @7.1?

God bless me....Hopefullly...


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

stkwn99 said:


> Congratuionas for all of you..
> 
> Can anyone advise when the report will publish?
> 
> ...


Hi Stkwn99,

Reports will be available exactly after 7 days, sometimes 7-10 days on the skill select site.

I got invite yesterday early hours. pls see my signature for more details

God bless you, you'll get it.

Rgds
/R - Raj


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys , I was applying 189 visa and came across national identity documents. I'm not sure what it is. I don't have any such cards . So I choose 'No' .Do u guys have any idea what it is ?


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Some countries issue another card which shows your nationality and where you were born etc not passport and these are called national identity card. I have one from Nepal but not sure about your country of origin if you don't have it you can say no it's nt a big requirement anyway. Good luck with application


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Is everyone applying with old ACS rule? I mean even if it is the case that previously ACS didn't mention any date, actual application is made right now. So DIAC can't discriminate between two applicants i.e. one with new ACS and old ACS. The rules must be same for all.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rahu said:


> hello 60 pointers..
> 
> are you claiming points as per the newly issued ACS letter??


i think it depends on the number of yrs mentioned on the letter. If its the old one you have all the experience u got written in the letter. And hence you can claim all the years.

And in the new one, they mentioned the deducted number of years. So u can claim the number mentioned there.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

How u doing guys....
After those sleepless nights.....


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

hey colombo
good day to you
feels much much better. .
I have lodged my application ..
how about you. .

Cheers
nithin


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

reshma84 said:


> Hey guys , I was applying 189 visa and came across national identity documents. I'm not sure what it is. I don't have any such cards . So I choose 'No' .Do u guys have any idea what it is ?


For India NID will be no


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Colombo said:


> How u doing guys....
> After those sleepless nights.....


Hey columbo,

I have a query and i know you are the right one to ask.

I got my ACS positive on 28th April. In the letter, there is no deduction in the number of work experience.

But after 4-5 days the rules changed and people starting getting letters with reduced years.

Now i have to lodge my application. But i am confused that should i claim all the points for my work experience (years mentioned in the letter). Or i should reduce it by the new rules?

Please help. Its urgent.

Anyone who faced the same issue. Please help me


----------



## acechopra (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi all

I got invite too in last round under 489 subclass and I am trying to lodge my application for Visa, but I am confused with Visa application as it asks for medical test details so just want to know what you guys have filled in that space.

Regards,
Ace


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS to each and every one who have received an invitation on July 15th ! 

I was one of the few left behind without an invitation ( still recovering from the disappointment ) 

Seeking advise - 

I have 60 points and have lodged an EOI for visa 189 on June 10 for 2334 ( Electronics Engineers . 

Could someone let me what are my chances of getting invited in the next round ( August 5th ) considering applicants with 60 points were invited upto April or early may. 

ANy help would be appreciated


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Siddarthv84 very high chance my EOI is same day as yours but different occupation. Now only 1 month of backlog left for old 60 points. Unless your ceiling gets full very high chance. 









siddarthv84 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to each and every one who have received an invitation on July 15th !
> 
> I was one of the few left behind without an invitation ( still recovering from the disappointment )
> 
> ...


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sudeep22 - my occupational ceiling has reached 91/420 as of July 1st. 

Good to hear that the chances are bright for the next round. The last one was a major disappointment 

All the best to you


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi friends,

Congrats for all you gusy who received invitation on 15 July, 2013. I am Sathiya, a telecommunications network engineer from India. I lodged my EOI on 9 July, 2013 with 60 points. I would like to ask you about the chances for me to receive invitation on 5, August, 2013 round. Also, with 1st September, i will receive 5 points additionally to raise my score from 60 to 65. What are the chances to get an invite with this score for telecommunications engineering professional?

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Sathiya, 
Good to see a telecom engineer here  

I have done my masters in telecom in Australia. 
As mentioned I have 60 points and applied on June 10. 

I heard the last invitations were sent to people with 60 points until April / early may. 

Not sure what our chances are. My guess is as good as yours. I will be getting an additional 5 points in dec. I think when you get your extra 5 points , your EOI submission date will change again. Not sure but you could ask around


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Sidharth, 

Thanks a lot for your response. I am happy to hear a prompt reply from you and am eager to build up friendship with you if you wish. Even, we can interact with each other on skype to share our knowledge for mutual benefits. 

Looking forward to hear from you,

Regards,
Sathiya.


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sathiya, 

Sure! 

My Skype id is [email protected]


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Siddharth,

Cool man..My skype id is sathiyaseelan.velayutham

I will raise a request to you tonight and kindly acknowledge it. Further, i have some queries to ask you. 

1. What are the chances of receiving a job opportunity for a telecommunications network engineer having a solid exposure for 5 years?

2. what may be average wages for the above case?

4. Which city, you think is ideal for telecom engineers as far jobs, better salary, living standards, and other things are concerned?

5. Where are you linving right now and what is your profession?

Sorry to ask you many questions but i am keen to have friendship with you.

Regards,
Sathiyaseelan


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

dippradhan said:


> Hi there,
> Could you please tell me what is the average processing time after you apply for Visa under Subclass 189. This answer will help me to arrange visa application fees. Please check my signature for detail information about my application.


My Friend,

you'll need to be ready with visa charges for applying lodging visa. They're saying they'd need credit card majorly. 

Post paying visa charges and submitting online application, they would take 4-6 or sometimes 8 weeks to get a CO <case officer> and from there on, god knows how fast it moves.

Rgds,
/R - Raj


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Siddharth,
> 
> Cool man..My skype id is sathiyaseelan.velayutham
> 
> ...


@Sathiya,

All your queries will be answered here @ SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Help others if you find more info.

Good luck,
/R - Raj


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*June 30, 60 points*

Hi Friends,

I am also in a similar situation. My ANZSCO profession is Developer Programmer and I have 60 points. Applied EOI on June 30th.

I am really hopeful of getting an invite in next round.

Hope it works out for us all.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Rajat,
r u developer programmee in which domain??
Thanks.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

KrunalvPatel said:


> Hi Rajat,
> r u developer programmee in which domain??
> Thanks.


Hey Krunal,
I do web development using .Net and C#.
Are you in a similar skill set. I have friends in Oz working on .Net and from what I heard it is promising.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

thats good rajat.. i heard from my oz friend tht jobs are thr for .net.. I am database administrator and pl/sql developer. I am planning to start process bt i dont know how to start process from starting.
Thanks..


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello Friends, 

I applied for EOI on july 7th and waiting for the invitation. 

Can anyone please help me with the below query?

I did my ACS 2 years back as developer programmer and it will expire on 28th september 2013. I want to know whether the ACS should be valid at the time of invitation or at the time when CO is allocated ? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

KrunalvPatel said:


> thats good rajat.. i heard from my oz friend tht jobs are thr for .net.. I am database administrator and pl/sql developer. I am planning to start process bt i dont know how to start process from starting.
> Thanks..


Hi Krunav,

It is definitely a great option and process is very straightforward (albeit laborious and time consuming). Mainly you need to do two things to get things moving:-
1. Appear for IELTS and get a score of at least 6 in EACH section to get eligible for applying. A score of 7 in each gets you 10 extra points and a score of 8 in each gets you 20 extra.

2. Get your experience and educational qualifications assessed from ACS (Australian computer society). Details are here. They have specific formats for experience letters and statutory declaration (if you need them) and they should be followed. This you will have to get from your employers.

3. Once 1 and 2 are done go to skillselect and submit your Expression of Interest (EOI) and then wait for invitation (like i am doing right now).

4 Once you get an invitation accept it and apply for Visa and ina few months you are in Australia 

At any stage if you have any doubts or questions shoot an email on appropriate threads in this forum. This forum has some of the best dudes and dudettes to help you move forward. 

Good luck,
Rajat


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

sathish#nsw said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I applied for EOI on july 7th and waiting for the invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathish,

Don't pin me on this but here is my reasoning.
ACS is valid for 2 years and the I think the day CO looks at it it should be valid.
I am pretty sure you will get invited on August 1. Move quickly and you would get things done by 28th September (It is 2 months).

Mods and more experienced forummembers can advice you better I guess.

Best of luck.

Rajat


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank u Rajat for helping me.. this will reduce my confusion.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

BrightSun6582 said:


> @Sathiya,
> 
> All your queries will be answered here @ SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
> 
> ...



Hi Raj,

Thanks a lot for your information. I really appreciate it. 

I will surf this site and get information.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

*Aug 2013 Invite Received Tracker*

Hi all,

let's talk and share our next month chances. i'm also waiting in 489 category .


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*15 July Report on SkillSelect*

Dear All,

Correct me if I am wrong.
I just checked the 15 July 2013 invitation report here.
The cut-off for 189 is *65* 24/05/2013 12:12:28 AM.
For July 1, 2013 the cut-off is mentioned as 65 27/06/2013 7.19.47 pm.

And I think there is a mistake and this is not possible as per process (Older application should get invited first). The actual cut-off for 15 July 2013 should be *60* 24/05/2013 12:12:28 AM because we know that people with 60 points have got invitation.

Please let me know if I am not understanding it right.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.
> I just checked the 15 July 2013 invitation report here.
> ...



Hi Rajat,

What you mentioned is 100% correct. Because, the graph itself shows about 650 people with 60 points have been invited. The minimum cut-off for invitation on 1st July, 2013 was 65. However, on 15 July, 2013 DIAC was unable to find sufficient number of candidates with 65 points and hence came down to pick up people with 60 points. Moreover, They covered aspirants having 60 points until 24 May, 2013. So, i imagine that Applicants with 60 points who lodged EOI until 15 July, 2013 (according to me) will probably receive an invite on 1st August, 2013.

Wish you all who are sailing in the same boat just like myself.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.
> I just checked the 15 July 2013 invitation report here.
> ...


you are right. Must have been a mistake. The same way they did it last time.

they will update the same.


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

Quick clarification . Can anyone help ?

I got invited for 189visa for ICT system analyst on 1st July and I can apply visa until August 30 .
For some personal reasons I plan to apply for visa only by mid august. 
By that time, another 2 rounds of invitaiton would be over. By what I am reading in this thread, ICT system + business analyst group ceiling would be reached. 
Does that have any impact on me lodging visa after 15th August ? 
My understanding was that, since I am invited, I can apply for visa irrespective of the ceiling .
Is this correct ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

shk said:


> Quick clarification . Can anyone help ?
> 
> I got invited for 189visa for ICT system analyst on 1st July and I can apply visa until August 30 .
> For some personal reasons I plan to apply for visa only by mid august.
> ...



Hi Shk,

It is needless to say that further selection rounds will not influence the people who already received invitations providing that they lodge visa application within the deadlines allotted for them. So, if you are able to lodge application with visa fees within 30th August, then no need to worry about the ceiling because ceiling is based on number of invitations.

Cheers!

All the best for your application.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

I checked skill select and the next rounds would be on August 05th and August 19th. The ceiling is approaching real quick. Just 500 seats left. I hope everyone gets invited.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

sam2905 said:


> I checked skill select and the next rounds would be on August 05th and August 19th. The ceiling is approaching real quick. Just 500 seats left. I hope everyone gets invited.


Hi Sam,

Can you please tell ceiling for which occupation code is approaching fast?
I am a software developer and total seats are 4800 with 900 filled to date.

I hope you get invited.

Thanks


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

Birender said:


> you are right. Must have been a mistake. The same way they did it last time.
> 
> they will update the same.


They did it last time as well?
Well now we know that at least DIAC can use some software developers/engineers to iron out their systems


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Can you please tell ceiling for which occupation code is approaching fast?
> I am a software developer and total seats are 4800 with 900 filled to date.
> ...



I am talking about business analysts/system analysts. Software developer ceiling is going steady.


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi all

With the System/Business Analyst spots filling up fast, do you think I have a chance of getting an invite in the August round as a 65 pointer? EOI was submitted on 20th July. If not may need to start on a plan B (once I think of one!)

Cheers
Jim


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

jimjimmer said:


> Hi all
> 
> With the System/Business Analyst spots filling up fast, do you think I have a chance of getting an invite in the August round as a 65 pointer? EOI was submitted on 20th July. If not may need to start on a plan B (once I think of one!)
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

AS you might see in skill select they have already exhausted all 65 pointers and are now inviting 60 point scores.
So if you have 65 points then it doesn't matter when you file dyour EOI as you will automatically get priority over 60 points.
So I can bet my last penny that you will get an invite in next round.

Good Luck,
Rajat


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> AS you might see in skill select they have already exhausted all 65 pointers and are now inviting 60 point scores.
> So if you have 65 points then it doesn't matter when you file dyour EOI as you will automatically get priority over 60 points.
> ...


Thanks alot Rajat - I thought that may be the case but then the recent skill select report dates threw me off course. I thought the most recent 65 pointers were from 24/5, and that there would be a load more to come in the next round.

Cheers, and best of luck yourself.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

jimjimmer said:


> Thanks alot Rajat - I thought that may be the case but then the recent skill select report dates threw me off course. I thought the most recent 65 pointers were from 24/5, and that there would be a load more to come in the next round.
> 
> Cheers, and best of luck yourself.


Thanks Jim. 
They do not have the right cut off point score on skillselect (however the graph is right). Sure enough a ton of 60 points have got invite (upto May 24).

Start researching on life after invite 

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Shk,
> 
> It is needless to say that further selection rounds will not influence the people who already received invitations providing that they lodge visa application within the deadlines allotted for them. So, if you are able to lodge application with visa fees within 30th August, then no need to worry about the ceiling because ceiling is based on number of invitations.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the quick response Sathiya ! 
Thanks for the wishes !!! Wish you good luck too!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

shk said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick response Sathiya !
> Thanks for the wishes !!! Wish you good luck too!!



Hi Shk,

it's my pleasure to help you. If you don't mind, i would like to add you on my skype network. If you are interested, please do let me know so that we can be friends on skype and share many useful information to make it beneficitial for both.

My skype id is: sathiyaseelan.velayutham

I am from Tamilnadu, India. To be exact, my hometown is Trichy.

Looking forward to hear from you.

Regards,
Sathiya.


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Applied for 190 ACT State Sponsorship (ICT BA) on 10th July..What are my chances ? any calculated guess work here ? 

I have 60 Points


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Applied for 190 ACT State Sponsorship (ICT BA) on 10th July..What are my chances ? any calculated guess work here ?
> 
> I have 60 Points


Hi,
You should get it in the 2nd invite round of August for sure. 1st round would be difficult.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

cooluno said:


> Hi,
> You should get it in the 2nd invite round of August for sure. 1st round would be difficult.


i lodge EOI for 489(family sponsored ). is there any chance get invite august 1st round?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

aa2312 said:


> Applied for 190 ACT State Sponsorship (ICT BA) on 10th July..What are my chances ? any calculated guess work here ?
> 
> I have 60 Points


Hi aa, 

In my opinion, state nominated sponsored visas can be easily received as in last round (15 july), the people who lodged their EOI's until 03rd June under state sponsorship have received invites. So, there are brighter chances for you to get an invitation (almost 99%). At least in 2nd round (19 august) you should get it for sure.

All the best and cheers!

Sathiya.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

i lodge EOI for 489(family sponsored ) at 13 of july. is there any chance get invite august 1st round?


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi aa,
> 
> In my opinion, state nominated sponsored visas can be easily received as in last round (15 july), the people who lodged their EOI's until 03rd June under state sponsorship have received invites. So, there are brighter chances for you to get an invitation (almost 99%). At least in 2nd round (19 august) you should get it for sure.
> 
> ...


What about ceiling..should I be worried about that if it is 2nd round of August


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

aa2312 said:


> What about ceiling..should I be worried about that if it is 2nd round of August



Hi aa,

you see, ICT business analyst occupation whose cieling is 881/1380 till now may make you worry about the issue of celining fulfillment. But, the insight behind the speedy fill up is that most of them who recived invites have lodged their EOI's in last year (i mean between July, 2012-June 2013). Also, The ceiling of ICT business analyst for last year was filled up in early january, 2013 or february, 201 i suppose. So, the pace at which your occupation is getting filling up in early rounds (July, 2013) will be witnessing drastic decline in next few rounds as per my guess. Hence, i am very sure that you will be recieving an invite before the cap has met.

Until then say "All is well" and be cool,

Regards,
Sathiya...


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi aa,
> 
> you see, ICT business analyst occupation whose cieling is 881/1380 till now may make you worry about the issue of celining fulfillment. But, the insight behind the speedy fill up is that most of them who recived invites have lodged their EOI's in last year (i mean between July, 2012-June 2013). Also, The ceiling of ICT business analyst for last year was filled up in early january, 2013 or february, 201 i suppose. So, the pace at which your occupation is getting filling up in early rounds (July, 2013) will be witnessing drastic decline in next few rounds as per my guess. Hence, i am very sure that you will be recieving an invite before the cap has met.
> 
> ...



yes you are right but with this rate it will happen probably in august  hope you all will get invitation before that :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

i lodged my EOI today 26/7/2013 with 60 points what are my chances my category was 189


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ganpathoz2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i lodged my EOI today 26/7/2013 with 60 points what are my chances my category was 189


Hi Ganpath,

actually, now people with 60 points who lodged their EOI until 24/05/2013 recived their invitations. So, the next round (August 5) may invite aspirants who lodged their EOI's from 24, May, 2013 till 15 July, or 1st July 2013 i guess. As far your case is concerned, my opinion is that you may receive your invite on 19th August, 2013 (very less chances although). However, with 1st September, the possibility for getting an invitation will be very bright for you. So dont worry about your invite but you didn't mention your occupation as some occupations are getting filled in very fast in which case, your possibility may be low. Also, just check your current ceilings as well that gives you an approximate guess on when you can expect an invite.

Cheers!
Sathiya


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

keep your fingers crossed..
There are more openings still available in this front ..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

guys when do you think eoi lodged on 17th june 2013 with 60 points be invited??? 
thanks a lot in advance...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

prazol687 said:


> guys when do you think eoi lodged on 17th june 2013 with 60 points be invited???
> thanks a lot in advance...


Hi prazol,

I am very sure that your chances of receiving an invitation are very bright providing that the ceiling of your occupation has not met. You didn't mention your occupation without which it's like pulling teeth to guess on your chance. But, people who lodged the EOI's until 24th May, 2013 got invites. So, it is obvious that next rounds (5 and 19 August, 2013) will focus on candidates having 60 points who lodged EOI's after 24th May, 2013. As per my perception, next round that will happen on 5 August will cover until 1st or 2nd week of July to pick aspirants with 60 and 65 mostly.

Just do check the current ceiling level of your occupation and i hope you will receive an invite in upcoming round itself.

Regards,
Sathiya.


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> guys when do you think eoi lodged on 17th june 2013 with 60 points be invited???
> thanks a lot in advance...


Surely next round. just keep watching... 

all the very best.

Always b optimistic...

Rgds
/R


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi prazol,
> 
> I am very sure that your chances of receiving an invitation are very bright providing that the ceiling of your occupation has not met. You didn't mention your occupation without which it's like pulling teeth to guess on your chance. But, people who lodged the EOI's until 24th May, 2013 got invites. So, it is obvious that next rounds (5 and 19 August, 2013) will focus on candidates having 60 points who lodged EOI's after 24th May, 2013. As per my perception, next round that will happen on 5 August will cover until 1st or 2nd week of July to pick aspirants with 60 and 65 mostly.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys my is 2211 which has plenty of spots remaining how about yours mate???


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

prazol687 said:


> Thanks guys my is 2211 which has plenty of spots remaining how about yours mate???


Hi Prazol, 

As your position is accountant that has myriad vacancies, there are 200% chances for you to get invitation in this round itself. Then, you may fly across the air once my saying comes true.

One more thing is that very less number of people under your occupation have lodged their EOI's that's why they were able to pick only 154 candidates.

So, keeping these points in mind, you must get an invite on 5 August, 2013.

Regards,
Sathiyaseelan


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Prazol,
> 
> As your position is accountant that has myriad vacancies, there are 200% chances for you to get invitation in this round itself. Then, you may fly across the air once my saying comes true.
> 
> ...


I agree but depends how long you have been in the queue for.

Cheers


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mate u guys are awesome but I was silly enough to lodge application for 
Nsw sponsorship too damn!!!


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please feel free to update here with all the inform that we are eagerly looking for.
> 
> ...


hi 
#EOI submitted : 22/7/2013
#IELTS : 6 
#Applied for 489 southern inland on 26/7/2013 under system administrator 
#applied for 489 family sponsorship under system analyst 
waiting for invitation


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

urn said:


> I agree but depends how long you have been in the queue for.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Urn,

See, if you hold better points such as 65 or 70 or 75, there is no need for you to wait so long. This can be elucidated taking below case as an example.

If a telecommunications network engineer having 65/70 points who lodged EOI on 16th July, 2013 will most probably receive an invitation if the selection round that will be held on 5 August, consider selecting people who lodged their EOI's until ,say, 17th July, 2013. One thing i guess is that the system software at DIAC firstly make many trial selections before coming to a final choice of selection. This is done to ensure that all 1250 applications have been invited without fail. Even, sometimes, the start and end dates and time periods may be fine tuned to pick up 1250 applicants successfully. 

I am 100% sure that the strategy followed the auto software must be the one that is explained above. If that is the case, then the time your application stands in queue may be a less influential factor, according to me.

Anyway, i wish you all the very best to you

Sathiya


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

Guys, any idea what the possibility is for me to receive the 3rd August invitation? Much appreciated!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

baochangan said:


> Guys, any idea what the possibility is for me to receive the 3rd August invitation? Much appreciated!


hi baochangan,

(261111 Business Analyst || IELTS (DEC-8-2012) L 8.5 , R 9, W 7, S 7 || ACS Applied (Aug-8-2012) / Assessed Aug-25-2012) || EOI applied (July-12-2013) / EOI Receive ???)

Keeping your case in mind, i can give you a rough guess on your chance to get an invitation. I think you may receive an invite on 5 August, 2013 but on 19, August, 2013 (higher chances) providing that selection takes place to pick people who lodged their EOI's until 12, July, 2013. Moreover, your ceiling should not filled until then. I hope that current cap for your position is 881/1380. So, you most probably get an invite on 19 August, according to me.

However, you may experience a luck on 5 August also.

Just look ahead on selection round.

aLL THE BEST FOR GETTING INVITED IN NEXT ROUND ITSELF.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

baochangan said:


> Guys, any idea what the possibility is for me to receive the 3rd August invitation? Much appreciated!


Mate it's 5th August and and for sure you wil receive the invitation gareenteed


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> Mate it's 5th August and and for sure you wil receive the invitation gareenteed


Stupid me..... Yeah. I am talking about 5th August

My bad


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi baochangan,
> 
> (261111 Business Analyst || IELTS (DEC-8-2012) L 8.5 , R 9, W 7, S 7 || ACS Applied (Aug-8-2012) / Assessed Aug-25-2012) || EOI applied (July-12-2013) / EOI Receive ???)
> 
> ...


Thanks sathiya, you are the best!!!


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

*ICT Business Analyst for 60 points*

Hi Friends,

EOI - 11 Jun 2013

Points - 60

ICT business Ana.

Did anyone receive invitation for 60 points in June for this occupation?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> EOI - 11 Jun 2013
> 
> ...


Hi skcetarun,

If you could have checked the status and graphs of invitation holders of July selection rounds, you would have noticed that people who have lodged their EOI's with 60 points until 24, May, 2013 received their invitations. It means no people who lodged EOI holding 60 points after 24 May, 2013 were selected by DIAC. Consequently, it is evident that no ICT business analyst who applied EOI in June didn't receive invites till now. In upcoming rounds, the chances of your applications picked up by DIAC are very bright.

So, wait and see,

Best regards,
Sathiya


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Sathi,

Thanks for quick reply 

The immi site is pretty confusing bcz the table is actually showing 65 points 24 May 2013.

However, i will keep my fingers crossed.

Thanks,


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Sathi,
> 
> Thanks for quick reply
> 
> ...


Hi skcetarun,

Unfortunately, sometimes, DIAC commits errors. However, the graph is correct with which we can elucidate that people who had 60 points recived their invites. Moreover, here in this forum aloso, many candidates denoted the same. So, there is no need to worry. Just wait and see.

hope our friends will update their invitation information soon after the selection round.

Keep your fingers crossed.

Sathiya


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Two hrs to next intake..
Best of luck......

XXX


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

invited yeepi yeah!!!


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> invited yeepi yeah!!!


congratzzzz :clap2:


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> invited yeepi yeah!!!



Congratulations !! 

I submitted mine on June 10 2013 with 60 points and have not received an invitation. Clearly disappointed


----------



## kzaidi11 (Feb 25, 2013)

17th June EOI is invited and you submitted on 10th June !!!! You must have got invitation. Check your Skill select


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

kzaidi11 said:


> 17th June EOI is invited and you submitted on 10th June !!!! You must have got invitation. Check your Skill select




logged out and logged back in , refreshed the page .... status says SUBMITTED


----------



## kzaidi11 (Feb 25, 2013)

siddarthv84 said:


> logged out and logged back in , refreshed the page .... status says SUBMITTED


What is your occupation ?


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

kzaidi11 said:


> What is your occupation ?



2334 - Electronics engineer


----------



## kzaidi11 (Feb 25, 2013)

This is really strange , cuz the system picks the date and point wise ....


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

kzaidi11 said:


> This is really strange , cuz the system picks the date and point wise ....


I know ! I dont understand ..... I really dont


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone who got invited? I was expecting to get but havent....any one who did???


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> Anyone who got invited? I was expecting to get but havent....any one who did???


Just one person so far has received an invite and his EOI was June 17 ! Your and mine are on June 10 but different occupation.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

siddarthv84 said:


> logged out and logged back in , refreshed the page .... status says SUBMITTED


Hey siddarthv84 i submitted 10 June and not invited....arghhh!


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> Hey siddarthv84 i submitted 10 June and not invited....arghhh!


very strange June 17 with 60 points got invited


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> invited yeepi yeah!!!


Whats your occupation??


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Whats your occupation??


2334 - electronics engineer


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Does the occupation even matter? I think it is purely based on visa date of effect and points...my occupation has a lot of invites left...I just don't get it


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> Does the occupation even matter? I think it is purely based on visa date of effect and points...my occupation has a lot of invites left...I just don't get it


I was just told that the occupation matters


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

siddarthv84 said:


> I was just told that the occupation matters


Really? In what way? I was told by migration agents that it doesn't matter as long as you have ceilings available...would you be able to shed some light on that as this is something very new for me...thx


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> Really? In what way? I was told by migration agents that it doesn't matter as long as you have ceilings available...would you be able to shed some light on that as this is something very new for me...thx


Mine's not a confirmed statement, sorry! Just heard it from one of the members here. I will have to speak to a migration agent myself. 

I don't get it myself too.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

No worries..i might give DIAC a ring tomm and check....update if you have any new info..good luck 




siddarthv84 said:


> Mine's not a confirmed statement, sorry! Just heard it from one of the members here. I will have to speak to a migration agent myself.
> 
> I don't get it myself too.


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> No worries..i might give DIAC a ring tomm and check....update if you have any new info..good luck



Could you please let me know your conversation with DIAC? Thanks in advance


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sure will do but I guess they will say its automated and stuff and wont have a solid answer to give..




siddarthv84 said:


> Could you please let me know your conversation with DIAC? Thanks in advance


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sudeep22 said:


> Really? In what way? I was told by migration agents that it doesn't matter as long as you have ceilings available...would you be able to shed some light on that as this is something very new for me...thx



Hi sudeep,

Dates, points and occupation influence your seletion individually or together. For instance, if there are no or very less number of people under accountants, candidates who lodged their EOI'S on 13th june, 2013 from this occupation might receive an invite. But, ICT biz analyst who lodged EOI on 2nd June, 2013 may not be invited. Because people from ICT biz with 65 or 70 points may be high in numbers and as result, the later one may not get an invite.

Thus, occupaion does matter a lot..

Hope you would have got clarification with my answer.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok thanks for that...I am suprised only bcause I know someone who got invited with 60 pts last round rhe lodge date was 15th May under the analyst programmer quota...I am less than 1 month with the same point and didn't get invited so suprised and highly disappointed


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

sudeep22 said:


> Ok thanks for that...I am suprised only bcause I know someone who got invited with 60 pts last round rhe lodge date was 15th May under the analyst programmer quota...I am less than 1 month with the same point and didn't get invited so suprised and highly disappointed


I too did not got an invite.
I have 60 points and eoi date is June 30.
But I am hopeful I will get invited in next round.

Lets stay optimistic.

Rajat


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> Anyone who got invited? I was expecting to get but havent....any one who did???


Invited 189 but how come people who lodged on 4th June didn't get it invitation and I lodged on 17 June and got invited??? Strange


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Whats your occupation??


2211 Accountant


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Sathiyaseelan for replying...this info is completely new and i am very suprised as I had consulted migration agents regarding this..my occupation also has around 4000 total ceiling and less than 1000 given out till the last round. Anyway I haven't got the invitation so I guess occupation does matter a lot just that I wasnt aware and assumed things 





sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi sudeep,
> 
> Dates, points and occupation influence your seletion individually or together. For instance, if there are no or very less number of people under accountants, candidates who lodged their EOI'S on 13th june, 2013 from this occupation might receive an invite. But, ICT biz analyst who lodged EOI on 2nd June, 2013 may not be invited. Because people from ICT biz with 65 or 70 points may be high in numbers and as result, the later one may not get an invite.
> 
> ...


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok people I called DIAC first thing this morning. The lady who answered my call said that occupation is important as much as date of effect is but the most imp factor is your points...she said each occupation has a number of quota available in each rounds and the invitation is purely based on the points i.e higher getting invited first than lower ( which we already know) but she also mentioned that if the applicants for a certain occupation is competitive eg System Analyst and 2613 occupation codes with say around 400 applicants with 65 points or higher...60 pointers will not be invited because of this. However if in the same round another occupation say nursing or accounting don't have much competition and only have 60 pointers applying then all the 60 pointers will get invited. 

There is no consistency in the points and invitation issued. I am still very suprised as I know someone getting invited on July 15th with EOI date of May 9th for my occupation which leaves around 1 month of 60 pointers till June 10th which is my EOI date and obviously 1 month 65+ pointers...I can't beleive that there are almost 450 ppl with 65+ points and 1 month of 60 pointers...I guess the competition for system analyst is even higher. Just v suprised how 60 pointers for both system analyst and analyst programmer till May got invited last round covering almost 3 months of back log but the competition just went off the roof for this round. 

But I am hopeful for 2613 for next round although I have to say with a heavy heart that competition for System and Business Analyst may be tougher with no spots being left for 60 pointers from EOI dates July onwards. This obv will be reflected on the next report.

Please feel free to post questions or add up your thoughts but I personally called DIAC and they explained this to me so it is 100% accurate information.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Good Job Sudeep!!

Thank you for posting. Just let you know I personally stopped worrying about the rule. The fact is just need the damn invitation!!!
Cheers mate


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Any System Analysts get an invite this morning? I put in my EOI on 20/7 (65 points) but nothing today...


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> Ok people I called DIAC first thing this morning. The lady who answered my call said that occupation is important as much as date of effect is but the most imp factor is your points...she said each occupation has a number of quota available in each rounds and the invitation is purely based on the points i.e higher getting invited first than lower ( which we already know) but she also mentioned that if the applicants for a certain occupation is competitive eg System Analyst and 2613 occupation codes with say around 400 applicants with 65 points or higher...60 pointers will not be invited because of this. However if in the same round another occupation say nursing or accounting don't have much competition and only have 60 pointers applying then all the 60 pointers will get invited.
> 
> There is no consistency in the points and invitation issued. I am still very suprised as I know someone getting invited on July 15th with EOI date of May 9th for my occupation which leaves around 1 month of 60 pointers till June 10th which is my EOI date and obviously 1 month 65+ pointers...I can't beleive that there are almost 450 ppl with 65+ points and 1 month of 60 pointers...I guess the competition for system analyst is even higher. Just v suprised how 60 pointers for both system analyst and analyst programmer till May got invited last round covering almost 3 months of back log but the competition just went off the roof for this round.
> 
> ...


Firstly they need explain the '100% accurate information' showed on 15-july report. The lowest point for 189 is 65?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> Ok people I called DIAC first thing this morning. The lady who answered my call said that occupation is important as much as date of effect is but the most imp factor is your points...she said each occupation has a number of quota available in each rounds and the invitation is purely based on the points i.e higher getting invited first than lower ( which we already know) but she also mentioned that if the applicants for a certain occupation is competitive eg System Analyst and 2613 occupation codes with say around 400 applicants with 65 points or higher...60 pointers will not be invited because of this. However if in the same round another occupation say nursing or accounting don't have much competition and only have 60 pointers applying then all the 60 pointers will get invited.
> 
> There is no consistency in the points and invitation issued. I am still very suprised as I know someone getting invited on July 15th with EOI date of May 9th for my occupation which leaves around 1 month of 60 pointers till June 10th which is my EOI date and obviously 1 month 65+ pointers...I can't beleive that there are almost 450 ppl with 65+ points and 1 month of 60 pointers...I guess the competition for system analyst is even higher. Just v suprised how 60 pointers for both system analyst and analyst programmer till May got invited last round covering almost 3 months of back log but the competition just went off the roof for this round.
> 
> ...



thanks for info. may be they reduced visa invitations for ICT this time. but hope this will not happen in next rounds


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

prazol687 said:


> Invited 189 but how come people who lodged on 4th June didn't get it invitation and I lodged on 17 June and got invited??? Strange



Hi prazol,

Look at my answer to Sudeep who was surprised about the same trend that is unpredictable.

Dates of visa effect, points and occupation influence your selection individually or together. For instance, if there are no or very less number of people under accountants, candidates who lodged their EOI'S on 13th June, 2013 from this occupation might receive an invite. But, ICT biz analyst who lodged EOI on 2nd June, 2013 may not be invited. Because people from ICT biz with 65 or 70 points may be high in numbers and as result, the later one may not get an invite. Thus, occupation does matter a lot..


Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

This start to look very scary as per email above. Look like that many of these professions

( Chemical and Materials Engineers, ICT Business Analysts, Electronics Engineers, Telecommuniation Engineers, Software Engineers and other Engineering Professionals)

with 60 poins are now pending in queue for next round. But nobody knows how many people in same profesion will gain more points from now on till next round,,,,which means 60 points aplicant has to wait again for another round. 

On the top of everything,, when occupation cealing will be reached,, everything stoped till next year July 2014 when these occupations will be refreshed....but at that moment there will be enourmous queue with even benchmark of people 80 point to be invated asap for these occupation. Sound like 60 points holders are very lucky if they got invited till this occupation cealing otherwise - NO CHANGE, long waiting time. 
__________________


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> This start to look very scary as per email above. Look like that many of these professions
> 
> ( Chemical and Materials Engineers, ICT Business Analysts, Electronics Engineers, Telecommuniation Engineers, Software Engineers and other Engineering Professionals)
> 
> ...



Almost out of 1150 * 2 allocated invites in July, business/system analyst had more than 70 % filling the overall quota. And I think that is why this time the 60 pointers from other occupation list have been invited and they would contribute more in the valid 1150 quota. I do not think that there were some 200 or 300 people with 65 or 70 pointers. I lodged my EOI on May 30th and I knew that May 24th was the last invite date for business analysts last time as per the site. And I personally know from a post in this forum that a person with 60 points who lodged on May 9th got the invite. Even I didnt get an invite this time or seen anyone telling they got invite for business analysts. I also know a person called JimJimmer who has 65 points with July EOI not getting invited. So between May 24 and July there could not have been like 200 or 300 65 or 70 pointers. So my guess is that this time they hardly called 50 to 100 in business analysts. Or may be they did not call at all. And I remember ACS also got tougher from April. So there is very slim chance that so many 65 pointers were there. Things from now on will move slowly for Business analysts. I mean the invites per month would be less. But I think people who applied till August mid have a chance this year. This is all my analysis and would be great if everyone thinks positive.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> Almost out of 1150 * 2 allocated invites in July, business/system analyst had more than 70 % filling the overall quota. And I think that is why this time the 60 pointers from other occupation list have been invited and they would contribute more in the valid 1150 quota. I do not think that there were some 200 or 300 people with 65 or 70 pointers. I lodged my EOI on May 30th and I knew that May 24th was the last invite date for business analysts last time as per the site. And I personally know from a post in this forum that a person with 60 points who lodged on May 9th got the invite. Even I didnt get an invite this time or seen anyone telling they got invite for business analysts. I also know a person called JimJimmer who has 65 points with July EOI not getting invited. So between May 24 and July there could not have been like 200 or 300 65 or 70 pointers. So my guess is that this time they hardly called 50 to 100 in business analysts. Or may be they did not call at all. And I remember ACS also got tougher from April. So there is very slim chance that so many 65 pointers were there. Things from now on will move slowly for Business analysts. I mean the invites per month would be less. But I think people who applied till August mid have a chance this year. This is all my analysis and would be great if everyone thinks positive.


Agree with you, we will be able to make more concrete conclusion with the coming 5th August report and also the next 19th August invitation.

Can someone tell me if we can have 2 EOI with 2 different occupations?


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

urn said:


> Good Job Sudeep!!
> 
> Thank you for posting. Just let you know I personally stopped worrying about the rule. The fact is just need the damn invitation!!!
> Cheers mate


Did you get invitation today.?


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> Almost out of 1150 * 2 allocated invites in July, business/system analyst had more than 70 % filling the overall quota. And I think that is why this time the 60 pointers from other occupation list have been invited and they would contribute more in the valid 1150 quota. I do not think that there were some 200 or 300 people with 65 or 70 pointers. I lodged my EOI on May 30th and I knew that May 24th was the last invite date for business analysts last time as per the site. And I personally know from a post in this forum that a person with 60 points who lodged on May 9th got the invite. Even I didnt get an invite this time or seen anyone telling they got invite for business analysts. I also know a person called JimJimmer who has 65 points with July EOI not getting invited. So between May 24 and July there could not have been like 200 or 300 65 or 70 pointers. So my guess is that this time they hardly called 50 to 100 in business analysts. Or may be they did not call at all. And I remember ACS also got tougher from April. So there is very slim chance that so many 65 pointers were there. Things from now on will move slowly for Business analysts. I mean the invites per month would be less. But I think people who applied till August mid have a chance this year. This is all my analysis and would be great if everyone thinks positive.



I think that must be the case as well Sam. Will have to wait and see how many (if any) SA/BA spots went in this round when the results come out. 

Does anyone how soon after the invitation round the reports are usually published?


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Agree with you, we will be able to make more concrete conclusion with the coming 5th August report and also the next 19th August invitation.
> 
> Can someone tell me if we can have 2 EOI with 2 different occupations?


Hi,

Unfortunately you cannot have two EOI's.

I think you will give invite all you have to do is wait.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> I think that must be the case as well Sam. Will have to wait and see how many (if any) SA/BA spots went in this round when the results come out.
> 
> Does anyone how soon after the invitation round the reports are usually published?


They update it only once in a month. Probably after Aug 19 invitations. But the ceiling will be reset before the next round I guess. we will have an idea then. I predict hardly 50 to 100 invites for BA/SA. Lets hope for the best. I mean this occupation code is very competitive just for the fact that BA/SA is a vast area. People from process analysts to Business Intelligence to Process modelling all apply in this category.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> They update it only once in a month. Probably after Aug 19 invitations. But the ceiling will be reset before the next round I guess. we will have an idea then. I predict hardly 50 to 100 invites for BA/SA. Lets hope for the best. I mean this occupation code is very competitive just for the fact that BA/SA is a vast area. People from process analysts to Business Intelligence to Process modelling all apply in this category.


Hi Sam2905,

What do you mean by ceiling will be reset?

As far as I know ceiling is reset only on 1st July every year....


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi vince,

I think he is mentioning about updating Occupation ceiling list after every round not the usual reset which takes place on 1st July.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Sam2905,
> 
> What do you mean by ceiling will be reset?
> 
> As far as I know ceiling is reset only on 1st July every year....


I am sorry. My bad. I meant to say ceiling will be updated.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> I am sorry. My bad. I meant to say ceiling will be updated.


And as per my analysis, 2 rounds with 500 invites for BA/SA happened in July. And if you see the first round, it took care of people with backlog invites from Jan mid - (gentleman colombo who started this thread) till May 24th. Almost 800 invites. And for sure ACS became tough after March denoting 65s and 70s would be less. We have another 500 - (100 for Aug 5th invite) to be filled. And it would take another 3.5 months invites to fill this. So everyone till September mid have a bright chance. Not to sound pessimistic for people who lodged afterwards, I would say lets hope every deserving candidate gets his invite. And this is worst case scenario. Best case all folks till October can get invited. It is such a great & blessed opportunity for so many talented folks.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Does anybody know when the ceilings will be updated after a round of invitation ? I am eagerly waiting to see what 2613 holds after yday's invites .


Thanks 
Chethan


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Chethan,

They will update only after a week however, last time they took more than a week to update.

It is highly unpredictable

regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Chetu said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Does anybody know when the ceilings will be updated after a round of invitation ? I am eagerly waiting to see what 2613 holds after yday's invites .
> 
> ...



Hi chetu,

Normally, it takes about a week to 10 days. But, i guess that this time it may take more than the above deadlines as a result of some new selection procedures and holding of 60 point applicants in queue.

Anyway, let's see their game.

Regards,
Sathiya,


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Dear 261112/261111,

Please feel free to update here with all the inform that we are eagerly looking for. 

# When the EOI lodge...
# When the invitation receive...
# Number of marks...
# Application process...

Let's try to see the last pointers for 60marks on 261112/261111 ?


----------



## GurgaonCouple (Jul 13, 2013)

Applied for EOI on 8th June for ict business analyst with 60 points ... Was hoping for an invite in this round .. But no luck.. Keeping fingers crossed for next one


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

GurgaonCouple said:


> Applied for EOI on 8th June for ict business analyst with 60 points ... Was hoping for an invite in this round .. But no luck.. Keeping fingers crossed for next one



Hi friends,

A very shocking news to people who lodged EOI's with 60 points under 6 occupations. 

Go through the below message posted by one of my friends on a discussion.

Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August


Originally Posted by terminator1 

i thought of sharing with you guys some info on the number of EOIs submitted Vs the no of slots available.

A useful info, i found on that link (mentioned below) is 
it was necessary to take this action before the 5 August 2013 invitation round to ensure that the occupational ceilings were not reached in that round and given the time constraints, it was not possible to consult beforehand. To demonstrate the continuing high level of demand for the six occupational groups, the table below shows the number of current EOIs onhand compared to the number of available places under each occupational ceiling:

Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186

Three of the six occupations are already oversubscribed and the other three occupations are expected to do the same in the near future based on continuing high numbers of EOIs being submitted. In this context, it was necessary to take this action prior to consultation.

link: Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

people with 60 points will have a tough time. (its for ICT guys). 


Hi Terminator,

It's highly a discouraging information for 60 point holders who lodged their EOI's till now. This is really unfair. As my ocupation falls under telecommunications engineering professionals where 205 EOI lodged against 186 avilable places. Unfrotunately, I also lodged my EOI with 60 points on 09th July, 2013. 

However, still there is a ray of hope, at least for me as my scores will become 65 on 1st September, 2013. With 65, i guess, my chances of receiving an invite will be greater. Is 65 a good score enough to get an invite according to you?

But, what about our copmanions who applied EOI's with 60 points under theabove mentioned positions and who can't get additional points towards their work experience before next program year. I mean, whose experience currently lies between 3 and 4 or still remains within 5 years until july, 2013. 

It's really hard for them to feel the heat. Anyway, i hope everyone will be invited.

Keeping my Fingers crossed,

Sathiya


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> A very shocking news to people who lodged EOI's with 60 points under 6 occupations.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathya,

Just a simple question from your posts I can understand that 190 visa's are affected because invitations will be given out on pro-rata basis.

However, You guys can still apply using 189 which has higher chance instead of 190 right?


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Sathya,
> 
> Just a simple question from your posts I can understand that 190 visa's are affected because invitations will be given out on pro-rata basis.
> 
> However, You guys can still apply using 189 which has higher chance instead of 190 right?


this is what i think also


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> this is what i think also


Sathya,

I believe you are posting for people sailing in same boat/ but dont give ur own thoughts with diac policy and worry a lot of people.. u are scaring a lot of possible expats


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> Sathya,
> 
> I believe you are posting for people sailing in same boat/ but dont give ur own thoughts with diac policy and worry a lot of people.. u are scaring a lot of possible expats


Very true it is impossible to predict DIAC this is the third time in the past 3 yrs they are changing their policy. When I first arrived the rules were pretty straight forward now it is very complex.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

skcetarun23 said:


> Very true it is impossible to predict DIAC this is the third time in the past 3 yrs they are changing their policy. When I first arrived the rules were pretty straight forward now it is very complex.



I agree. And DIAC knows how to call for occupation codes.Like Business / System analysts code which are filling fast. we cant judge and post things for other occupation codes and create a chaos for other occupation codes. Think positive and good gyes. instead of posting negative guesses..


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys...

Can some one make a brief comment about this new mayhem...
I am pretty sure they will update the site on Monday...Else it'll be updated withing next few days.

As the VISA payment rises and ASC's new rules the rate of occupying remaining slots will be slow down.

First place just hold your hoses and have a little faith towards receiving your IOE invite. 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Sathya,
> 
> Just a simple question from your posts I can understand that 190 visa's are affected because invitations will be given out on pro-rata basis.
> 
> However, You guys can still apply using 189 which has higher chance instead of 190 right?


Dear Skcetarun,

To soe extent, you are right. But it depends. Well, people who hold points such as 65, 70 or 75 applying under 189 visa have better chances than 60/55 pointers who apply under 190 visa. Please follow the below link for more details.

Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

I actually would like to share the information i received from one of the migration consultants who gatehred the abovedetails. I neither want to give any misleading information nor to discourgae people. Even, i am happy to help others by sharing my knowledge with them.

See, althought the information i shared spreads negativity, it is true that people, who lodged EOI's under these 6 occupations with 60 points may need to wait for few more months (at least until september or October). Because, DIAC wants to select the candidates with better scores such as 70, 75 (perhaps, 65) so that they can sreamline the visa possibilities for people who will lodge EOI till April or May or June, 2014.

But, there is a ray of hope that 60 point holders will be invited later this year i mean in november or december, for example. However, definitely, i wish everyone will be invited in this program year itself.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sam2905 said:


> I agree. And DIAC knows how to call for occupation codes.Like Business / System analysts code which are filling fast. we cant judge and post things for other occupation codes and create a chaos for other occupation codes. Think positive and good gyes. instead of posting negative guesses..


Sam,

I am Sorry if my message spreaded pessimism across, but again, it is not my mild guess but a detail collected by a reputed immigration agent from DIAC. However, i would like everyone to receive an invite and i am positive enough.

But, once the Skill select reports are out, we will get a better picture on the same. 

Just click below link for detals.
Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August


Best regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Sathiyaseelan..thanks for posting. What does the figure mean i am struggling to understand. 2613 have 4800 quota and 972 were invited till 15th july...what does 
1546 3467 for 2613 mean? I know they have changed few rules without prior notice but I dont think its all that bad either...lets see and wait for another 10 days and can see if we get lucky next round..good luck to all




sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> A very shocking news to people who lodged EOI's with 60 points under 6 occupations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

As far as my concern if is there any new rule come to the theater will be prompt here.

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

We can clearly see that there is no new official announcement.

That mean nothing is possibly there to feel any one uncomfortable. 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Sam,
> 
> I am Sorry if my message spreaded pessimism across, but again, it is not my mild guess but a detail collected by a reputed immigration agent from DIAC. However, i would like everyone to receive an invite and i am positive enough.
> 
> ...


Yes Sure Sathya. I am sorry if my post questioned your intention. Ofcourse I know you want everone to get their invite. Sorry if my post was misleading. Lets all hope everyone gets their invite. All the best.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

Actually the link posted by Sathya offers a good insight and has been posted by a moderator from a different forum and the communication in itself has been given by DIAC directly. So what do we have here? For these occupation codes, atleast for BA/SA these amount of people being called every round will reduce. And in this also people with higher points will be invited first. Yet there is no change in ceiling or available seats. So a portion of the BAs/SAs called every round will have 60 pointers based on first come first serve. So guys it is just the process will be slow for us. But everyone will get an invite. Keep hoping. Keep praying and be optimistic. we all will get an invite. Thanks Sathya for the link.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sudeep22 said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan..thanks for posting. What does the figure mean i am struggling to understand. 2613 have 4800 quota and 972 were invited till 15th july...what does
> 1546 3467 for 2613 mean? I know they have changed few rules without prior notice but I dont think its all that bad either...lets see and wait for another 10 days and can see if we get lucky next round..good luck to all


Sudeep,

See, 1546 means number of EOI's lodged under 2613 group till 5 August, 2013. 3467 menas the remaining plcaes left for the program year for 2613 group.

From this, what we can understand is that the rate of quota filling in for 2613 and 5 other occupations is rapid. As a result, If DIAC gives invite to all people who have 60 points, then it may be difficult for candidates lodging EOI in later months like December2013 or March 2013 for instance to get invitation with scores like 70, 65, or more. So, they need to wait until next program year (July, 2014). DIAC doesn't want this happen.

So, they are gonna select the people with 60 points on pro-rata basis.

But don't panic. Everyone will be invited.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sam2905 said:


> Actually the link posted by Sathya offers a good insight and has been posted by a moderator from a different forum and the communication in itself has been given by DIAC directly. So what do we have here? For these occupation codes, atleast for BA/SA these amount of people being called every round will reduce. And in this also people with higher points will be invited first. Yet there is no change in ceiling or available seats. So a portion of the BAs/SAs called every round will have 60 pointers based on first come first serve. So guys it is just the process will be slow for us. But everyone will get an invite. Keep hoping. Keep praying and be optimistic. we all will get an invite. Thanks Sathya for the link.


Sam,

What you said is 100% correct as per my guess. It menas, Number of 60 point holders invited may be reduced for next ew rounds and priority will be given to better scorers such as 65, 70, 80. With this, selection of invitation becomes unpredictable.

Now, we can not even guess who will be invited, but for sure, this trend can not be followed by DIAC for so long. I think after a few months, the number people holding 60 points invited will be increasing gradually due to the fact that DIAC may be unable to find better scores and perhaps, its urency to fill in the places allocated for this program year.

At the end of the day, everyone will receive an invite. My wishes and prayers wll be there for all my companions.

Regards
Sathiya


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Sam,
> 
> What you said is 100% correct as per my guess. It menas, Number of 60 point holders invited may be reduced for next ew rounds and priority will be given to better scorers such as 65, 70, 80. With this, selection of invitation becomes unpredictable.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

Your optimism really amazes me I hope things will turn around very soon


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks sathiya....what does pro rata mean? Can you elaborate on that...thanks in advance 





sathiyaseelan said:


> Sudeep,
> 
> See, 1546 means number of EOI's lodged under 2613 group till 5 August, 2013. 3467 menas the remaining plcaes left for the program year for 2613 group.
> 
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sudeep22 said:


> Thanks sathiya....what does pro rata mean? Can you elaborate on that...thanks in advance


Well, pro-rata means few invitations may be given to 60 point holders every round but this number may be very low. Selection of people having 60 points will be based on their visa date of effect which means who lodged EOI earleir will be invited first than the others who lodged later. In short, it is first-in-first-invite basis among 60 point holders will be executed from 5 AUGUST, 2013. But, again, after 2 or 3 months, if DIAC is unable to find aspirants with good scores such as 65, 70, or 75, remaining places will be quickly occupied by 60 point holders and now the number of candidates holding 60 points invited by DIAC will be really huge.

So, hope is always there for all of us but some more delay is prognosticated according to me.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

I ave submitted EOI on 6th Aug with 60 points for 261112 (System Analyst)..how much time it would take for me ?? any idea .Do I still have any chance of getting invitation after these latest news of pro-rota based invitation ??


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> I ave submitted EOI on 6th Aug with 60 points for 261112 (System Analyst)..how much time it would take for me ?? any idea .Do I still have any chance of getting invitation after these latest news of pro-rota based invitation ??


Hi mrsaurabhsharma,

Unfortunately, your occupation falls under 6 occupations following new selection procedure. As a result, it is like pulling teeth to predict when you will be invited. It also depends on number of people holding better scores like 65, 70, 75. 60 point holders will be picked by DIAC on pro-rata basis in every round but this number may be very low. However, you will get an invite but a bit more delay is expected. Perhaps, on October/December/February 2013 rounds, you may expect your invitation. 

But, if you are lucky enough, you may expect your invite on 2nd round of September (very rare according to me).

Yet, no need to panic. Because, in later rounds, if DIAC is unable to find better scorers coupled with the urgency to fill the quota for this program year may lead to drastic increase in number of people having 60 points receiving invitations.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi sathiya,

I want to ask 2 more questions :-

I received my ACS Skill assessment Letter and During my Application submission, I provided the below educational qualifications details along with all the Transcripts & Mark sheets:-

a) Master of Science (M.S.C) in Information & Technology completed in 2010
b) Bachelor Of Technology in Mechanical & Automation Engineering completed in 2004

But in result letter, only my Master Education details are mentioned and has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master Degree with major in Computing.

Also, I have Total 9+ years of IT Experience and I had submitted all my Employer Reference Letters to support the ANZSCO Code 26112 (Systems Analyst ) but ACS Result Letter says that employment after completion of my Master Degree (i.e. After 2010) can only be considered for this ANZSCO Code.

Q1) With this letter I have submitted my EOI and managed to get only 60 points because I have included only 3+ years of my experience as “yes relevant” and rest 6+ prior to expereince as “No” .Should I update my EOI with full 9+ years of work experience and submit with Higher score of 70 again ? 
Q2) ACS broke my Work experience as :-

06/2004 till 04/09 in 3 companies
04/2009 till 11/2010 in 1 company
11/2010 till now in 1 company
Now as you can see the “04/2009 till 11/2010 in 1 company” started on "04/20009 till 11/2010 " which includes March 2010 in between, so did I do right thing by saying yes for “Is this employment related to the nominated occupation” or I should break and mention as two entries like 04/2009 till 03/2010 and 03/2010 till 11/2010 for this one particular entry? Right now, I kept it as one entry only in EOI but what do you suggest here, should I update the EOI again. Personally I don’t want to touch EOI again for this.

Thnx


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi mrsaurabhsharma,
> 
> Unfortunately, your occupation falls under 6 occupations following new selection procedure. As a result, it is like pulling teeth to predict when you will be invited. It also depends on number of people holding better scores like 65, 70, 75. 60 point holders will be picked by DIAC on pro-rata basis in every round but this number may be very low. However, you will get an invite but a bit more delay is expected. Perhaps, on October/December/February 2013 rounds, you may expect your invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,
DIAC has update on 5th Aug invitation report and this is point score & Date of effect for Analayst Programmers.

2613 Soft and Applis Progra. 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197 

My EOI's date of effect for above occupation is 1 Jun, what are my chances of receiving invitation in 19th Aug round considering pro-rata basis method. ?

Thank you in advacne.


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

5th August Reult :-

The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:
Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22 23:00:00.310
2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26 18:01:16.580
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25 07:41:35.940
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-26 00:42:26.267

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts occupation ceiling 1380 918


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

prattech said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> DIAC has update on 5th Aug invitation report and this is point score & Date of effect for Analayst Programmers.
> 
> 2613 Soft and Applis Progra. 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
> ...


I think you will get it in the next round .

Good luck


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Lets c but only 399 seats are left for 2611 and looks like that cutoff is 65 points only now onwards


----------



## kzaidi11 (Feb 25, 2013)

For 2611 - as it is going through Pro rata and since 15th July - 5th Aug 38 more invitations have been sent out remaining 462 for Sys Analyst/Buss Analyst occupation it has now very though for 60 point scorers. Even on 5th Aug Invitation 60 pointers were not included and if continues and obviously there will be 65 and plus scorers in every round to absorb a decent number in pro rata.........

Good Luck to all who are waiting ....hope every one gets the invite soon....


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

prattech said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> DIAC has update on 5th Aug invitation report and this is point score & Date of effect for Analayst Programmers.
> 
> 2613 Soft and Applis Progra. 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
> ...


Hi prettech,

Firstly, your chances of getting an invitation depends on many factors that i want to tell you. Firstly, check how many people with same points (60 as you) lodged EOI between 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197 and 1st June (your application date). If this is huge, then you have to wait for two or three rounds. If there is only a less number of candidates between these deadlines, then your probability is high.

I would like to recommend you to do one research on the same. Just find out the tracker of people who lodged their EOI's on the above timelines. secondly, check the difference in number of invitations between last round (15 july, 2013) and 5 August, 2013. Do analyse how many seats were filled under your group.

Then, you may get a rough idea on the same. But, according to me, you will be invited within September rounds. However, you may also experience a bit of luck in next round , although it is rare.

I think you can collect the above data from various posts on this forum itself.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

I think definitely they are going to invite 60 pointers too , there could be some permutation and combination done every round going forward.

I have lodged by eoi on 24 July with 60 points , keeping my fingers crossed too😕

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Sathiya,

for your comment " Firstly, check how many people with same points (60 as you) lodged EOI between 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197 and 1st June (your application date)".

How to find how many 60 pointers have applied for 2611 sytem analyst code and roughly how much are waiting yet ? can you pls tell me


----------



## Deepalohiankhas (Jul 21, 2013)

can someone plz explain da meaning of visa date of effect???on skill select website its update that they send invitation to 60 points holders 8/7/13 12.01.05 am????? i lodged my eoi on same date at 1.21 pm have not recived any invitation ????thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> for your comment " Firstly, check how many people with same points (60 as you) lodged EOI between 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197 and 1st June (your application date)".
> 
> How to find how many 60 pointers have applied for 2611 sytem analyst code and roughly how much are waiting yet ? can you pls tell me


Dear,

Just go through earlier pages and you can get to know at least few people who lodged their EOI under your group. So, you can get a n approximate idea, but, again, keep in mind that this is not accurate. There may be many people who are members at different forums as well. Perhaps, you can check August 5th invitation holders discussion. Also, check my posts. I am sure that in one of my posts, i mentioned the number fo EOI's lodged under your group, places left, etc.

Just deduct the difference in number of invitations released for your group between 2 recent rounds from number of EOI's available under your group.

I think you may be confused.

For instance, my group telecom engfineering has earlier 105 people invited after 15 July. In august,5, it was raised to 114. Means, 9 people have received invites on August,5. Number of EOI's lodged for my group until 5 august, 2013 is 230. So, about, 221 Eoi's were there until 5 August, 2013. 

Do calculations like this and you may get an idea roughly.

Reagrds,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Deepalohiankhas said:


> can someone plz explain da meaning of visa date of effect???on skill select website its update that they send invitation to 60 points holders 8/7/13 12.01.05 am????? i lodged my eoi on same date at 1.21 pm have not recived any invitation ????thanks


Hi Deepa,

It means, the last date where last visa is issued to a person. For instance, if you lodged your EOI on say, 5/08/2013 having 4 years and 11 months experience with 60 points. If you change your experience to 5 years in EOI on 5/09/2013 to claim additional 5 points making your score 65. Then, you visa date of effect will be 05/09/2013. The date you change some details in EOI which modifies your score, then the date you do this will be your visa date of effect.

Interestingly, we can not predict the last fellow's occupation, group code etc who got invite. In other words, the last person who got visa on the above time may belong to a Telecom engineer or civil engineer, or ICT analyst or so on. 

Moreover, lats invite sent very early in that day's morning. But you lodged your EOI in afternoon. Then, how you can expect the invite?

Patience is the keyword here. You need to wait for next round, i suppose.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Deepalohiankhas (Jul 21, 2013)

thanks a lot for reply hope for da best 19 august.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Is it already announced by DIAC that the fee stands revised as of 1st September?


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Aaaargh just seen the Skill select report - I missed the cut off by 5 MINUTES!!
Last visa date was 2013-07-20 15:30 and my EOI was submitted Saturday, 20 July 2013 03:35 PM, EST.

Gutted.

Hopefully should get an invite on the next round I guess...

Chetu, I read about an increase in fees too here https://www.acacia-au.com/immigration-fees-increase-September-2013.php - cant see any mention on the DIAC website though. Maybe they are saving it as a surprise.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> Aaaargh just seen the Skill select report - I missed the cut off by 5 MINUTES!!
> Last visa date was 2013-07-20 15:30 and my EOI was submitted Saturday, 20 July 2013 03:35 PM, EST.
> 
> Gutted.
> ...



You will get it in the next round. 
So they have called about a 100 i suppose. I believe it was 820 before.


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

My question to the experts here.. Does the new implementation of pro rata leave the 60 pointers behind ? Is there no chance that they get invited?

Anybody else who lodged their application post 24 July ? 

Any idea on the number of eoi's for 60 pointers from last invited until 24 July ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry forgot to mention the occupation. I am referring to the business /system analyst occupation.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

8rash said:


> My question to the experts here.. Does the new implementation of pro rata leave the 60 pointers behind ? Is there no chance that they get invited?
> 
> Anybody else who lodged their application post 24 July ?
> 
> ...


Hi 8rash,

See below my answers to your queries.

Pro-rata can't completely keep 60 pointes behind. What it does exactly do is to delay the invites given to people having 60 points. In last year also, final months of the program year had huge numbers of 60 pointers. So, according to me, 60 point holders will be invited for sure but delayed. For instance, a 60 point holder who expected to get an invite on 2nd september, 2013 may need to wait until November, or December. This delay is unfortunately unpredictable.

So, no need to worry a lot and keep saying "all is welllll"

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jimjimmer said:


> Aaaargh just seen the Skill select report - I missed the cut off by 5 MINUTES!!
> Last visa date was 2013-07-20 15:30 and my EOI was submitted Saturday, 20 July 2013 03:35 PM, EST.
> 
> Gutted.
> ...


Hi Jimjimmer,

you have brighter chances of reeiving an invitation in next round. However, i would like to give you an insight into the last visa date of effect shown in reports at skillselect. Basically, the person who received the invite with this visa date may fall under any occupation. For example, he/she may a nurse or mechanical engineer or so on. As a result, we cant say that this person has lodged EOI under your occupation.

But, I can say that you are very closer to your invite because this visa date of efect may not be too large for different occupations excluding 6 occupations that follow pro-rata scheme of selection.

As a result, i think, you will post a happy news here following the next round. But, don't forget to send my consultancy charges.. Ha ha ha..


All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Jimjimmer,
> 
> you have brighter chances of reeiving an invitation in next round. However, i would like to give you an insight into the last visa date of effect shown in reports at skillselect. Basically, the person who received the invite with this visa date may fall under any occupation. For example, he/she may a nurse or mechanical engineer or so on. As a result, we cant say that this person has lodged EOI under your occupation.
> 
> ...



Yes. He is closer to his invite. I think in the next round he will grab it  He just lost it by hours this time.

But this time in the report they have specifically mentioned last points for the highly demand occupations. so for business analysts in Aug 5th round they have only called 65 and other higher points. The last person invited was someone who posted EOI in 2013-07-20... so they have covered all 65 pointers till July 20. And for 60 pointers it is somewhere around May 15th or so. Well lets all pray and keep faith 60 pointers will be called. god bless us all. And anyone who can claim some extra points, should go for it  

Sam


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

8rash said:


> My question to the experts here.. Does the new implementation of pro rata leave the 60 pointers behind ? Is there no chance that they get invited?
> 
> Anybody else who lodged their application post 24 July ?
> 
> ...



Seems like the last 60 pointer as per this forum who got an invite for 2611 was someone who lodged on May 09th. All other invites (which is not more. Only 37 were invited in Aug 5th round) are 65 pointers and above.

Sam


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Plz share ur views about my chances of getting an invite and when, with current score of 60 points of mine. There have been 918 invites already filled out of total of just 1380 invites for ICT System/ Business Analysts. 
The 5th Aug round results are 65 pointers with 20th July cut off time.

Also, if I add my partner's skills, it would be 65 points. Any views/ guesses about when can my turn come in this case?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been calling DIAC at *00611300364613* but my call is not getting through. I am not sure if this is even the correct number. If someone knows any other number. Kindly share.

regards 
Roposh


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Why you people assking if you can add 5 points for relative sponsorship- partner etc...everyone should maximize their points and than create EOI.

Anyway how come so many partner points people exist, is unreal. Partner points been all the time harder part to get, nt sure how can suddenly so many can claim...is too much evidence needs to be provide, is nt just you have a partner and than you claim. Please guys check this up with DIAC of paperwork,,,,in case you can do it GO FOR IT!!!!

You all sitting on your luck,,not sure why you not looking for any chances to get from bottom to top......as per this forum even being on the top is no chance to be winner but still better than waiting on the ground.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Why you people assking if you can add 5 points for relative sponsorship- partner etc...everyone should maximize their points and than create EOI.
> 
> Anyway how come so many partner points people exist, is unreal. Partner points been all the time harder part to get, nt sure how can suddenly so many can claim...is too much evidence needs to be provide, is nt just you have a partner and than you claim. Please guys check this up with DIAC of paperwork,,,,in case you can do it GO FOR IT!!!!
> 
> You all sitting on your luck,,not sure why you not looking for any chances to get from bottom to top......as per this forum even being on the top is no chance to be winner but still better than waiting on the ground.



I Totally agree with you. If any one can claim 5 more points using partner skills then analyze what document is required and go for it. I believe any cost incurred is an investment. Good luck all of you. For the Aug 5th round, they have called only 37 people for BA/SA category. And the last date called is July 20. So in the next round they will first call the 65 pointers between July 20 and August 19. And I belive in a month there would be less 65 pointers. I guess atleast 20 % of next quota will be given to 60 pointers. now if you see the pattern, in the next round for Sept 1st or sept 5th, they can only call people with 65 ponits and more from Aug 19 to Sept 1st. The gap has further reduced and will eventually reach a 2 week gap for new 65 pointers. this has a lot of hope that slowly the percentage of 60 pointers invited will increase. I think there is hope and be positive everyone  We will get there eventually.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

8rash said:


> My question to the experts here.. Does the new implementation of pro rata leave the 60 pointers behind ? Is there no chance that they get invited?
> 
> Anybody else who lodged their application post 24 July ?
> 
> ...


Ofcourse there is chance for 60 pointers. Let me post something i posted for a different reply.

For the Aug 5th round, they have called only 37 people for BA/SA category. And the last date called is July 20. So in the next round they will first call the 65 pointers between July 20 and August 19. And I believe in a month there would be less 65 pointers. I guess atleast 20 % of next quota will be given to 60 pointers. now if you see the pattern, in the next round for Sept 1st or sept 5th, they can only call people with 65 points and more from Aug 19 to Sept 1st. The gap has further reduced and will eventually reach a 2 week gap for new 65 pointers. this has a lot of hope that slowly the percentage of 60 pointers invited will increase. I think there is hope and be positive everyone  We will get there eventually. After a Sept first round invite, only people in 2 week gap who newly apply and have 65 points will get invites. Rest they will fill with 60 pointers. They just cant call only 65 pointers in every round.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> I Totally agree with you. If any one can claim 5 more points using partner skills then analyze what document is required and go for it. I believe any cost incurred is an investment. Good luck all of you. For the Aug 5th round, they have called only 37 people for BA/SA category. And the last date called is July 20. So in the next round they will first call the 65 pointers between July 20 and August 19. And I belive in a month there would be less 65 pointers. I guess atleast 20 % of next quota will be given to 60 pointers. now if you see the pattern, in the next round for Sept 1st or sept 5th, they can only call people with 65 ponits and more from Aug 19 to Sept 1st. The gap has further reduced and will eventually reach a 2 week gap for new 65 pointers. this has a lot of hope that slowly the percentage of 60 pointers invited will increase. I think there is hope and be positive everyone  We will get there eventually.



Is very true but aslo very unreal,,anything can between happen and gap which is at the moment can rise, based on people getting any day more EISLT scores, find relative sponsorship or partner points etc,, or new entrants from UNI ready with higher points.....this is the main problem. 

Analyse baseed on trend going is ok but nt 100%


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Look tell you from my own experience, when i was applying 1st june invitations, hardly reach amount able to invite,,we been 100 down i think. Look now 2 months after people are in huge backlog.... the trend didnt work, because new rule came and merched people from 190 visa into 189 option only,,,so huge backload made. Nt sure what will be in another 2 months,,as per my above email...but 1 simple rule again can mess everything,,, or just basic backload which from now on will only keep increasing


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Is very true but aslo very unreal,,anything can between happen and gap which is at the moment can rise, based on people getting any day more EISLT scores, find relative sponsorship or partner points etc,, or new entrants from UNI ready with higher points.....this is the main problem.
> 
> Analyse baseed on trend going is ok but nt 100%


Well I would not say its unreal. The probablity is high. Between May 20th and July 20, only 37 65 pointers were there. But I agree, now after knowing this, people would try to increase their points. But in BA/SA case, already people knew they had to have higher points because ceiling was filling fast and there was a Feb 1 backlog from last year. So everyone would have tried to push the points already if not now. So I am thinking in a positive way. and I think we will see this in Sept 1st round. Even for the state sponsorships, most of states do not have BA/SA codes or that they have stopped new applicants. So there is no possibility of 190 merging with 189 at this point. So when they say till july 20 65ers were invited, it means both 189 and 190 have been done till that date. State sponsorships have been stopped for new applicants. So given a chance to think of unrealism vs thinking positive, I would rather stick to the latter. And there are considerable facts from the report too. Well lets see in the next round and the following one. I am confident From Aug 19th round if not atleast from sept 1st round, 60 pointers will be called.  Lets see.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Look tell you from my own experience, when i was applying 1st june invitations, hardly reach amount able to invite,,we been 100 down i think. Look now 2 months after people are in huge backlog.... the trend didnt work, because new rule came and merched people from 190 visa into 189 option only,,,so huge backload made. Nt sure what will be in another 2 months,,as per my above email...but 1 simple rule again can mess everything,,, or just basic backload which from now on will only keep increasing



Well your example is different. But I do agree with your opinion. One small change can mess up big. The change has already been made. From 400 invites, only 37 were invited. But I want to think positive. I will answer to this after Sept invites


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> Well your example is different. But I do agree with your opinion. One small change can mess up big. The change has already been made. From 400 invites, only 37 were invited. But I want to think positive. I will answer to this after Sept invites


Hi Sam,

I am impressed that you are really optimistic. I am feeling the same. Pro-rata means they may randomly change 60 to 65 points for each occupation. This means System Analyst was not invited bellow 65 points last time. However, there may be 60 points this time or at least for couple of dozen. Who knows? At the moment just need to be lucky.

Good luck guys, I look forward to hearing good news shortly.

Cheers


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just was wondering what the trend is like for 2613...i calculated and pro rata for 2613 will be around 165 invitation per round as per the new changes in DIAC... I knew someone who got invited last round in July with EOI effect May 09...does this mean around 18 days of 60 pointers plus 65+ pointers got invited in 5th august round?? If anyone knows anyone with the code 2613 who got invited on 15th July with 60 points after may 09 2013 please post and help..thanks in advance...i am trying to calculate how many days do they generally cover

I have read about new acs rules etc does it affect anyone who has graduated locally? Please advise..


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Jimjimmer,
> 
> you have brighter chances of reeiving an invitation in next round. However, i would like to give you an insight into the last visa date of effect shown in reports at skillselect. Basically, the person who received the invite with this visa date may fall under any occupation. For example, he/she may a nurse or mechanical engineer or so on. As a result, we cant say that this person has lodged EOI under your occupation.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sathiya - am continually hopeful. Although the stress and ups and downs of this whole process never ceases to amaze me! Anyway, fingers crossed (again) and will post after the next EOI round.

Cheque is in the post


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

ok everyone lets be positive! All gonna be invited one day!!!!


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> ok everyone lets be positive! All gonna be invited one day!!!!


Yeah if Allah Wills


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> Ofcourse there is chance for 60 pointers. Let me post something i posted for a different reply.
> 
> For the Aug 5th round, they have called only 37 people for BA/SA category. And the last date called is July 20. So in the next round they will first call the 65 pointers between July 20 and August 19. And I believe in a month there would be less 65 pointers. I guess atleast 20 % of next quota will be given to 60 pointers. now if you see the pattern, in the next round for Sept 1st or sept 5th, they can only call people with 65 points and more from Aug 19 to Sept 1st. The gap has further reduced and will eventually reach a 2 week gap for new 65 pointers. this has a lot of hope that slowly the percentage of 60 pointers invited will increase. I think there is hope and be positive everyone  We will get there eventually. After a Sept first round invite, only people in 2 week gap who newly apply and have 65 points will get invites. Rest they will fill with 60 pointers. They just cant call only 65 pointers in every round.



I do agree with Sam. Number of 60+ pointers will be reduced at later stages and maximum 60 pointers will be called date of effect wise. 

However, occupations which are close to reaching ceiling will have problems for people with 60 points and some early past date of effect.

I have observed trend last year and found that there were very less people after Oct/Nov having more than 6o points. So, mostly 60 pointers will be invited now and few 60+ pointers going forward. 

But yes, date of effect is crucial for occupation which has less remaining places.

I'll keep this sticky for a while and wait for update from DIAC. Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear All,

i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.

When can i update my EOI to get additional 5 points for claiming 5 years work experience?

My work experience is given below.

Employer: Huawei telecommunications India Pvt. Ltd, 
Tenure: 01/09/2008 to 31/08/2009

Employer: Kelly services India Pvt. ltd
Tenure: 01/09/2009 to 11/12/2010

Employer: Secure energy services India Pvt. Ltd
Tenure: 13/12/2010 to present

i have a gap of 1 day that is Sunday falling between Kelly services India Pvt. Ltd and Secure energy services (my current employer). In other words I relieved Kelly services on 11th December, 2010 (Saturday) and joined Secure on 13/12/2010 (Monday).

on which date, i will complete my 5 years of experience? Is it 31/08/2013 or 01/09/2013 or 02/09/2013?

Looking forward to hear from you,

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.
> 
> ...



Hi Sathiya,

I had a similar doubt , whether to claim points for exp. after the month that ACS states in their letter or from the beginning of that month. What I did was I calculated 2 years , in days , from the very first day of my working career subtracting all those days which are gaps between jobs and derived a date on which I can claim points for the exp. 

I used this to do the calculation : Date Duration Calculator: Days between two dates - just enter your start and end dates for each job and see when you complete your first two or four or six years as the case may be.
Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Chetu said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I had a similar doubt , whether to claim points for exp. after the month that ACS states in their letter or from the beginning of that month. What I did was I calculated 2 years , in days , from the very first day of my working career subtracting all those days which are gaps between jobs and derived a date on which I can claim points for the exp.
> 
> ...


Chethan,

Thanks a lot for your quick response. This is very useful to calculate years of experience.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Sathiya,

I have a question: will updating/changing my ANZSCO CODE in EOI will lead to a change in visa date of effect?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 25, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

I have a question: I want to change my ANZSCO CODE IN EOI. will it affect/change my visa date of effect after updation?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

yes it will change your visa date of effect.




nickstv12 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I have a question: I want to change my ANZSCO CODE IN EOI. will it affect/change my visa date of effect after updation?
> 
> ...


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Has anybody lodged the application withing the *month of JULY* and already got their *CO* assigned ...... ?

As we have approached to seventh week I thing now we may get a notification from the CO in anytime.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 25, 2013)

yes it will change your visa date of effect.
___________________________________________________________________

Hi Sudeep,

Thanks for the reply.

But I have seen in few websites that only when the points increase or decrease during EOI updation the visa date of effect changes. is this right?
if this is the case updating/changing ANZSCO code will not cause a change to points as skills assessment in EOI is not given any points - so upon changing ANZSCO my points will still be the same.. so should i assume that visa date of effect will not change?


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Did anyone after submitting an EOI, updated/changed ANZSCO CODE (SKILLS ASSESSMENT) IN their EOI ?
If they did, did if affect/change visa date of effect?

Thanks for your inputs.

Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nickstv12 said:


> yes it will change your visa date of effect.
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> Hi Sudeep,
> ...


Hi Nick,

To be frak, i don't have right answer to your query. You can drop an email to the DIAC office or call them on their number so that you will get the correct information.

Because, changing ANZSCO code is the one i never did in my EOI.

Best regards,
Sathiya


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

I was reading through some of the early posts and man were they breathtaking or what. I am in office right now in a horrible meeting and this really pepped me up a bit. Thankyou all specially Colombo and Sudeep..it was immensely moving to see you comment during the last hour of your EOI invite. 
Satheeya - your posts have been very helpful too. Thankyou.

Back to queries 

I have applied for 261111 as ICT and I am awaiting my results for both IELTS and ACS skill assesment. Naturally I do not know if I am 60 pointer or greater. I will come to know about it in a couple of weeks.

In the meantime, I had the following questions for you experts.

-- Based on what I have read, I feel I should apply for EOI immediately since slots are filling up pretty fast. Could you tell me what date should I be eyeing for?
-- If I am planning to submit the EOI by September 15th, what are the next EOI rounds after that.
-- Lets say the ceiling fills up by the time my number comes. How often do they open the positions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear all,

A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update
Aug
29
2013

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:

· 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· 2334 Electronics Engineers;
· 2339 Other Engineering Professionals;
· 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:
· 2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and
· 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013 » SkillSelect Support

DIAC is so cruel to give us many more headaches.

Still hoping for positive outcomes.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Man !! This is such a heart break


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

there's a new drama every Friday before the invitation round don't know ? DIAC is coming up with in the next invitation round. getting crazy 








sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.
> 
> ...


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

*More & more wait for 60 pointers* due to pro-rata first and now 50-50 distribution of places amoung SS and Independent. 

_I don't think, It will go 1 or 2 days forward from last date of effect i.e. 28th May for 2613* for 60 pointers. *I lost my hope to get invite in 2nd Sep round.*_


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't lose heart man. When is the next round for invite?


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

After 2nd Sep, it's 16th Sep.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

How do you know these dates.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> How do you know these dates.



Dear Kool,

In Diac's website itself, it is clearly mentioned that invitation round happens twice a month, one on first Monday and the other on third Monday.

Prattech, 50% seats are available for State sponsored visa that is 190 for sure. But, the rest of 50% is not solely available for 189 visas. It will be, however, shared with 489 as well. It means, the reduction of invites under 189 is too large.

Let's see, what will be the hear attack.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you Sathiya I was not aware about it. I am way behind you guys. Still waiting for ielts result and ACS skill set results


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi sathiya,

489 visas have a separate quota rite ? They are not merged with 189?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

8rash said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> 489 visas have a separate quota rite ? They are not merged with 189?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hello buddy,

It is clearly mentioned in skillselect's website itself that 50% of the remaining places will be allocated to state/territory sponsored visas that is 190 and the rest of 50% of the seats allotted for both 189 (skilled independent visa) & 489 (Regional skilled provisional visa). 

This means that, for example, (figures are only for example) there are 76 invites per round for 2613 occupational code. Then now, only 38 places are available for 189&489 and remaining 38 are for 190 visas.

If a skilled professional who scores about 50 points applies for regional sponsored visa that is 489, and if he is awarded with 489 visa, then this number will be reduced from 38 places allotted for 189&489.

In short, 50% of seats will be shared between 189 and 489 visas making it very difficult for 60/65 pointers to get invites. also, the waiting time for the above cases will be enhanced exponentially, i guess.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh , I actually missed it. Thanks s lot sathiya  this will leave the 60 pointers no where rite . What's your opinion about people with 60 points for BA/SA. 
I am giving my ielts sept 21, just to get some partner skill assessment done. Will be submitting acs on mon. Any idea with the current acs processing time?

DIAC is giving good heart attacks prior to every invitation round for the last 2 rounds now:-(

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear Kool,
> 
> In Diac's website itself, it is clearly mentioned that invitation round happens twice a month, one on first Monday and the other on third Monday.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah understood sathiya, forgot to mention that. 50% will be again shared between 189 & 489. This again pulls back 60 pointers of 189.

Don't know what would be date of effect for 60 pointer in this round. I guess, mine-1st june doesn't look close to 28th May now.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

8rash said:


> Oh , I actually missed it. Thanks s lot sathiya  this will leave the 60 pointers no where rite . What's your opinion about people with 60 points for BA/SA.
> I am giving my ielts sept 21, just to get some partner skill assessment done. Will be submitting acs on mon. Any idea with the current acs processing time?
> 
> DIAC is giving good heart attacks prior to every invitation round for the last 2 rounds now:-(
> ...


Dear,

It's a good idea for them if they also apply for state sponsorship as well. Because, having 5 more points through 190, will give more edge over candidates with 65 points under 189 visa, i suppose. But, again you should make a research on the jobs for your profession in that region, your willingness, lifestyle and wages etc, before making a decision. Getting some points through partners' skills is also an excellent idea. But, with current situation, even, having better scores can't confirm the invitation in the very next round. This is shocking truth.

Shortly, this program year consists of many shocks and surprises that are too much for us. In particular, the people with 60 points have to wait for so long.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello buddy,
> 
> It is clearly mentioned in skillselect's website itself that 50% of the remaining places will be allocated to state/territory sponsored visas that is 190 and the rest of 50% of the seats allotted for both 189 (skilled independent visa) & 489 (Regional skilled provisional visa).
> 
> ...



Hi Sathiya,
I appreciate your analysis.
Please also share views about BA/SA(Systems Analyst) category.

Please advise me which of the following has better chances of getting an invite sooner:

1) An EOI for 189 Visa with 60 points
2) An EOI for 190 Visa with total of 65 points (including State sponsorship points).

As I have lodged EOI with 60 points for 189, I am now thinking to lodge it for 190 with 65 points. But many others would be doing that too. So what's your opinion?

Regards,


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> I appreciate your analysis.
> Please also share views about BA/SA(Systems Analyst) category.
> 
> ...



Also plz suggest which states are good for ICT BA/SA and software testing jobs?

Moreover, I just read that for Sydney, i.e. New South Wales, a fee of $ 330 has to be submitted too! Will it be refundable in case we dont get nominated by State?
Also, the processing time for SS shall delay the EOI Date of effect further. So what are the trade-offs? (In terms of getting 65 points via SS and risking Date of effect of EOI lodgement).

Thanks


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Ausindia I have a question it looks like in your ielts score you've scored 6.5 in listening. To get 5 points you need to score 7 in all modules. If you want a quicker invite my guess is retake ielts. Just a thought.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Ausindia I have a question it looks like in your ielts score you've scored 6.5 in listening. To get 5 points you need to score 7 in all modules. If you want a quicker invite my guess is retake ielts. Just a thought.


U r right, but in case I want to continue with current application, then what's the chance for 189 Visa.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AusIndia said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> I appreciate your analysis.
> Please also share views about BA/SA(Systems Analyst) category.
> 
> ...


Buddy,

second one is undoubtedly the best option to get invite soon. However, you also have to take into consideration the jobs available for you at that state, wages, living standards and benefits etc. while making such a decision. If you are able to find a job in a limited geography, then go for it.

Without any doubts, it's a wise verdict to choose 190 visa. However, please note that, prorata selection procedure is also applied for 190 visa as well. Means, the candidates holding better scores will be invited based on the cap of a month allocated for that sate.
But, your chance of getting invitation is more than the one who applies for State sponsorship with 55 points.

To me, having both options oepn is the best solution to tackle this.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AusIndia said:


> Also plz suggest which states are good for ICT BA/SA and software testing jobs?
> 
> Moreover, I just read that for Sydney, i.e. New South Wales, a fee of $ 330 has to be submitted too! Will it be refundable in case we dont get nominated by State?
> Also, the processing time for SS shall delay the EOI Date of effect further. So what are the trade-offs? (In terms of getting 65 points via SS and risking Date of effect of EOI lodgement).
> ...


Hello Ausindia,

To be honest, my occupation is Telecom network engineer and i don't have any clue on the job prospects for your profile in states. But, i have some effective tips to find out the information you are looking for.

1. first, check which states offer sponsorship for your occupation and then check the feasibility of getting nomination based on their application fees, procedures etc. I guess, NSW, VIC, SA are the good ones, but check with other resources as well.

2. Then conduct a research on various aus job sites such as SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer, Jobs and recruitment in Australia | Hays - Recruiting experts worldwide etc. and categorize the jobs based on states/regions.

3. Now, choose the state you are willing to apply for sponsorship. Also, you should select both 189 and 190 in your EOI so that your chances are broader. If you are unable to get SS, then you may receive your invite through 189 visa.

4. scoring 7 bands in each sections will yield additional points making your score 70. In this case, you don't need to rely on any state/regions and you can travel anywhere across aus to enhance your employment opportunities.

Just analyze all above points and make your own decision.

All the best for your application.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Sathiya quick question I got 6.5 in reading and writing but I feel I did pretty well. Do you think I should go for revaluation. I scored 8.5 and 8 in listening and speaking respectively. Thoughts?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Sathiya quick question I got 6.5 in reading and writing but I feel I did pretty well. Do you think I should go for revaluation. I scored 8.5 and 8 in listening and speaking respectively. Thoughts?


Hi Kool,

See, many people who really did well in their writing exams but disappointed with their scores applied for re-evaluation and got raise in their scores. But, it's almost no one there who received change in reading test as it is checked twice, one by examiner and other by a system. So, i am sure that human may commit mistakes but systmes don't. However, if you are very sure about your reading and writing, then go for it.

May i know few of your details so that i can give better insight into that.

In which exam centre you sat for? IDP or BC?

Did you use varied sentence structures, synonyms, idioms and phrase etc. in writing?

Based on the above answers, i can offer you guidance.

Cheers!
Sathiya


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello Ausindia,
> 
> To be honest, my occupation is Telecom network engineer and i don't have any clue on the job prospects for your profile in states. But, i have some effective tips to find out the information you are looking for.
> 
> ...





Thanks a lot Sathiya! Above tips are really impressive!

Are you sure that both Visa options can be selected in 1 single EOI? Because I heard its not possible. Only 1 can be selected. 
Also, Ive done research about states, and many ppl opt for Sydney for ICT Occupations. So New South Wales is the choice. But what about the procedure of SS?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello Sathiya I must tell you by your level of analysis. Thank you so much. I did it from idp. But I am really sure I performed better than 6.5 I am thinking I should apply for a revaluation as well as prepare for next exam.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AusIndia said:


> Thanks a lot Sathiya! Above tips are really impressive!
> 
> Are you sure that both Visa options can be selected in 1 single EOI? Because I heard its not possible. Only 1 can be selected.
> Also, Ive done research about states, and many ppl opt for Sydney for ICT Occupations. So New South Wales is the choice. But what about the procedure of SS?


Ausindia,

One of my frinds has selected both State sponsored visa(190) and skilled independent visa (190) and got invitation for 189 visa. So, you should be able to choose both options to broaden your chance of getting invited.

But, SA asks you to choose their state only under 190 visa. So, other states may unable to find you, i guess. But, confirm this with other membes as well.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hello Sathiya I must tell you by your level of analysis. Thank you so much. I did it from idp. But I am really sure I performed better than 6.5 I am thinking I should apply for a revaluation as well as prepare for next exam.


Hi kool,

If you are sure that you can ge it through, then go for. But, preparing fr next exam is also a good option to choose from. Till the time you receive your reevaluation result, you wl also get the result for your upcoming exam. As a result, at least one will click for you.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you Satheeya. Can you provide me material for ielts. I want to prepare for 21st september exam. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Sathiya...I have been thinking about this new change. Earlier on there were quota available for 190 visa for these 6 professions too but it was not amongst the total number of 189 but however still was under the total ceiling for that particular occupation. So basically we didnt know how much applications were getting invite through 190 because there was no clear distinction between 189 and 190. Now they have changed it to 50-50 I dont know if this is a good or a bad change. Definitely getting 489 and 189 merged onto the other half is not a good news at all for independent visa applicants but not sure about the state as previously even state were nominating a huge bulk of applicants and taking up much space from the occupation ceiling. They earlier stopped 190 visa for some states but now they divided it 50 50 so I am still unsure if this is bad change. 

Obviously overall the waiting time and possibility of 189 invite is going down immensely but I guess for occupations with a little bit higher ceiling might still hold a chance if EOI has been submitted early on before the reset for the year.






sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello buddy,
> 
> It is clearly mentioned in skillselect's website itself that 50% of the remaining places will be allocated to state/territory sponsored visas that is 190 and the rest of 50% of the seats allotted for both 189 (skilled independent visa) & 489 (Regional skilled provisional visa).
> 
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sudeep22 said:


> Hi Sathiya...I have been thinking about this new change. Earlier on there were quota available for 190 visa for these 6 professions too but it was not amongst the total number of 189 but however still was under the total ceiling for that particular occupation. So basically we didnt know how much applications were getting invite through 190 because there was no clear distinction between 189 and 190. Now they have changed it to 50-50 I dont know if this is a good or a bad change. Definitely getting 489 and 189 merged onto the other half is not a good news at all for independent visa applicants but not sure about the state as previously even state were nominating a huge bulk of applicants and taking up much space from the occupation ceiling. They earlier stopped 190 visa for some states but now they divided it 50 50 so I am still unsure if this is bad change.
> 
> Obviously overall the waiting time and possibility of 189 invite is going down immensely but I guess for occupations with a little bit higher ceiling might still hold a chance if EOI has been submitted early on before the reset for the year.


Sudeep, 

I really applaud your analysis and would like to add few reasons for the introdution of new rule. This is purely my opinion.

Firstly, In last prgram year, there might be very less number of candidates approaching state sponsored visa, as there is a restriction to live and work in a particular region and lcompetition of finding jobs there following the receipt of visa. As a result, only candidates olding 55 points were ready to lodge their applications for 190 visa. But, peple, with 60 or better scores have applied for 189 visa and got visa soon. From states' point of view, 55 pointers may not be highly qualified like 60+ point holders. As a result, they instructed the same to DIAC that they want high qualified candidates to serve their regions better. This was i presume, applicable for those 6 occupations. Moreover, DIAC has to manage 489, 189 and 190 together making it difficult to allocate visas. 

In addition, candidates getting visa for instance, under telecom network engineer, are willing to go to either sydney or melbourne for better job prospects and other places such as Canberra region, Perth, WA, NT still find it hard to fill the vacancies in that industry. 

Both the above reasons might have been discussed between DIAC and states leading to deployment of new rules that is 50-50. For sure, earlier, there was no set allocaion of seats for a state. 

Let's wait until election round and reports published in skillselect's website.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

hi Sathiya,

I agree with your analysis too. But I have seen that NSW has closed new applicants for 2613 competley its suspended now and not taking any more applications and ACT too its only limited. For IT professional NSW or VIC is the best place to go VIC SS is a bit tricky with little more requirement than NSW...I still think this change will favour skill indepdent visa subclass although because the situation is very tricky and unpredictable its hard to come to a conclusion...few more hours left before the next round lets all keep our fingers crossed although I m not very hopeful.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sudeep22 said:


> hi Sathiya,
> 
> I agree with your analysis too. But I have seen that NSW has closed new applicants for 2613 competley its suspended now and not taking any more applications and ACT too its only limited. For IT professional NSW or VIC is the best place to go VIC SS is a bit tricky with little more requirement than NSW...I still think this change will favour skill indepdent visa subclass although because the situation is very tricky and unpredictable its hard to come to a conclusion...few more hours left before the next round lets all keep our fingers crossed although I m not very hopeful.


Sudeep,

See, with this new rule, there is a cap for every state to sponsor candidates uner 190 visa. For example, if there are 100 seats for 2613 occupation for this year and only 2 states for instance, NT and ACT region are having this ocupation in their skilled occupation list, then 50 seats will be allotted for each state. Mostly, all candidates prefer to apply for ACT than NT as NT is not an appealing state beacuse of various reasosns like high pollution levels, drastic climate chages, less longevity etc.

So, ACT might witness dramati number of candidates lodging applicatio to avail 190 visa and once ACT has met its ceilings for this occupation, they, undoubtedly, stop acknowledging new applications and close that occupation.

Yet, NT is open for those candidates. But, surprisingly, this scheme will undergo reviews after 1 or 2 rounds and new rule may be changed afte lloking at the response, according to me. However, i think that pro-rata scheme prior to 50-50 plan was far better.

Howver, yesterday, i gained 5 more points for completing 5 years work experience making my score 65. I received an emai from skillselect eragrding the same. Neverthless, i trust that this additional points has come on wrong time. Still, i am Keeping my fingers crossed. 

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

good on you sathiya....65 points is good news i think you might get invited tonight...all the best..


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Thank you Satheeya. Can you provide me material for ielts. I want to prepare for 21st september exam. Any help will be much appreciated.


Hi Kool,

I just dropped a private message. Get me back and i am happy to help you.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sudeep22 said:


> good on you sathiya....65 points is good news i think you might get invited tonight...all the best..


Hi Buddy,

I thank you very much for your wishes. I also hope for getting invited tonight and wih you the same as well.

with wishes,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi friends,

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results

Invitation results for16 september are out and here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.

After looking at results, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend 

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Please let me know what are the steps after an invitation is received?
1- Apply for Visa, submit Fees
2- Wait for Acknowledgement of Visa Application Submission
3- Wait for CO to be assigned
Then?

When are the Medicals and other stuff to be done? And is it necessary that the CO assigned contacts you even if the documents are complete? Plz outline next possible steps.
Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AusIndia said:


> Please let me know what are the steps after an invitation is received?
> 1- Apply for Visa, submit Fees
> 2- Wait for Acknowledgement of Visa Application Submission
> 3- Wait for CO to be assigned
> ...


Hi AusIndia,

following the acknowledgement of receipt of your visa application, what you can do is that

1. Go for police clearance certificate as it is valid for one year, i think. This would result in reduction of visa processing time.

2. You would be receiving an email from case officer once he is assigned. He will go through your background verification by calling/emailing your immediate manager/HR manager and if he founds that your professional history is genuine, he asks you to appear for medical examination at a nominated hospital based on your eagerness. There may be few number of hospitals that you can choose from.

3. The hospital sends the report directly to case officer. after his verification of your physical fitness, he may award you visa. In worst case, he may send his representative who is working in your country of residence to your office for work verification, although it's very rare.

4. Finally, CO sends you the letter of grant and it's a Pdf attachment sent your email that you registered with.

Then, you have to book the flight or can walk/use bicycle to enter into Australia (LOL) 

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

Please visit the bellow link with related to CO related matters. We can collectively help each other.....:grouphug: :grouphug: 

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/210969-july-applicants-waiting-co.html#post1782545*

Cheers

XXX


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi AusIndia,
> 
> following the acknowledgement of receipt of your visa application, what you can do is that
> 
> ...




Thanku Sathiya! 

Also please let me know that while applying for Visa after an invitation, what things should be ready at my end for immediate action to make the application? 

1- Attested Photo Copies of my Documents (Academic, Work, Birth Proof etc. as per my EOI)------ from where to get the attestation? Australian Embassy? Its quite expensive though. Is it necessary to get attestation from Australain Embassy by sending them original docs? or a Notary Public can attest to?

2- As its ONLy the ONLINE application I suppose, and no hard copies submission, so do I need to scan the attested photocopies of docs and upload? 

3- Any other documents or material/info that should be ready at my end while applying online as a single applicant?

4- How to pay the fees of Visa online? A credit card is a must? No other way like direct bank transfer? Also, the credit card has too be in AUS Dollars? Or the currency shall be converted to AUD at run time and I shall be accordingly charged for the conversion rate?

Kind Regards


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

AusIndia said:


> Thanku Sathiya!
> 
> Also please let me know that while applying for Visa after an invitation, what things should be ready at my end for immediate action to make the application?
> 
> ...


When did u get invitation
......... m still waiting...holding 60 points


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello World!!!

Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!

Anybody ... please say hi.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Hello World!!!
> 
> Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
> I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!
> ...


Hey Dude,

Hope you're doing good... its been long time as I was busy into new projects.

A big hai to you... am there awaiting for CO, you can see my updated singature. I thought you already got the Visa.

ALL THE BEST & GOD BLESS U.

Rgds,
/R


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

@ Colombo,

Who has got the visa grant from our bacth, i.e. 15th july invites?? suprised to see your statement tht u r the only left...

Rgds,
/R


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi All;

Time just slipping through;

no update from the CO

too bad..

XXX


----------



## lotustss (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi

Even I am waiting for the grant from July 15 batch

CO - 20 Sep; submitted requested docs on 29-Sep; Meds cleared on 8-Oct; Grant - :fingerscrossed: (praying for tomorrow)

All the best for everyone!


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

I am also waiting for the CO allocation!


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

finally got Grant Today feels happy ..
hows every one 
i was away for some time


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nithin117 said:


> finally got Grant Today feels happy ..
> hows every one
> i was away for some time


hi nithin,

many many congratulations for receiving the visa and i hope you were away for some time and was in the seventh heaven. So, it's a party time. Wish your relocation to aussie will be smooth and easy and you will settle down quickly.

My best wishes for your bright future in aussie.

All the best,

sathiya


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

i m still hanging here...

 

XXX


----------



## WayneWu411 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi buddies,
Is there anyone who submit EOI or get invitation with old format ACS result letter, and has the worry about being deduction at the same time?
I just submit my EOI in early Oct, and waiting for invitation. I'm worrying about the deduction, because my education is non-ICT one, and if being deducted, I'll have 55 points only.
Anyone who is in the same situation with me got granted?


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

@sathiya

thanks a lot bro 
I have applied onshore so it feels more special. 
good luck to everyone who is still awaiting grant s
cheers guys

nithin


----------



## sidmi (Feb 3, 2013)

I got mine with old ACS and claiming full experience with non ACT degree. However I have around 10yrs of IT exp 7 of which is closely related to nominated occupation code.

Thank you everyone and good luck for those waiting


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hi Friend*



Colombo said:


> i m still hanging here...
> 
> 
> 
> XXX


Hey Dude, 

How are you? Hope you remember me. My grant was in NOV'13 but am flying a bit late. What about you?

Which industry u r from? am a project manager from IT in India now. Can we discuss over our emails... 

[email protected] 

what about yours?

Rgds
/R


----------



## rahul.tiwari1980 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi ,

I have filed EOI , 27 Sep 2013 with 60 points , and category code 261112 ... can some one please guide be ...is it better to keep the hope afloat may be i should get the invite in june/july 2014 or try for IETSband 8 , increase the points and file EOI again.

any one who filed in august/sep 2013 with 60 point got the invite ?


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi ,

I have filed EOI , 06 Aug 2013 with 60 points , IELTS band score was 7.0 and category code Systems Analyst - 261112... can some one please guide be ...is there any other thing (except appearing for IELTS again) I can do to get the invitation soon ? what are my options here ? or should I just sit tight and wait for my turn.

any one who filed in august/sep 2013 with 60 point got the invite ?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

y did not u apply for state sponsorship?


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

I have received an Invitation Letter to Apploy for Auz Visa but I have below query :-

I had received my ACS Skill assessment Letter on 5th Aug 2013 and consequently I submitted my EOI application on 6th Aug 2013.
During the Skill select assessment, I provided the below educational qualifications details along with my 9+ years Professional Experience details

a) M.S.C <XXX> completed in 2010
b) B.Tech <XXX> completed in 2004

In my Skill Assessment Result Letter, it was mentioned that:-
Your MASTER OF SCIENCE from <XXX> completed March 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master Degree with major in Computing.
The following Employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
Dates: 11/10 – 05/13 (2 years 6 months)
Position: <XXX>
Employer: <XXX>

Dates: 04/09 – 11/10 (1 years 7 months)
Position: <XXX>
Employer: <XXX>

Dates: 02/08 – 04/09 (1 years 2 months)
Position: <XXX>
Employer: <XXX>

Etc...(Further Professional Experiences)

Hence during my EOI submission, I mentioned the 1st two work experiences only as “Yes” to Relevant and all prior work experiences before that as “No” and claimed 60 Points in EOI application.
FYI, my 2nd work experience of <XXX> Employment dates were 04/09 – 11/10 and March 2010 was coming in between. Hence, I had no choice but to mention this work experience as “Yes to Relevant”
Recently on 27th April 2014,I received the correspondence that my EOI Points have been updated to 65 Points and on 26th May 2014, I have received the Invitation to apply for Australian Visa.

I think this 5 point increase of my work experience is because of this 2nd experience entry starting on April 2009 due to which my total relevant experience is more than 5 years now; hence the system has awarded me extra 5 points.But,I am not sure what should I do now ? 

1)	Should I go ahead and apply for Visa (under 65 points)
2)	Should I let this EOI invitation letter expire in 60 days time and after that break this 2nd entry into two separate entries and claim total 60 points only
April 09 till March 2010
March 2010 till Nov 2010

Problem with this 2nd option is that my EOI submission date will be fresh and I will not receive invitation definitely for next 1 year so 

Can anyone recommend me any solution here?

Thanks


----------



## Martyshka (Dec 15, 2011)

VETASSESS ASSESSMENT - SEPTEMBER 2013
ACS ASSESSMENT - DECEMBER 2013
IELTS L9.0 R.8.0 W8.0 S8.5 Overall 8.0 - 15 AUGUST 2014
SUBMITTED EOI 60 points - 18 August 2014

is there even a chance to get invited with 60 points?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

rahul.tiwari1980 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have filed EOI , 27 Sep 2013 with 60 points , and category code 261112 ... can some one please guide be ...is it better to keep the hope afloat may be i should get the invite in june/july 2014 or try for IETSband 8 , increase the points and file EOI again.
> 
> any one who filed in august/sep 2013 with 60 point got the invite ?


Hi Rahul, Have you got the invite yet ? If yes When ?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Martyshka said:


> VETASSESS ASSESSMENT - SEPTEMBER 2013
> ACS ASSESSMENT - DECEMBER 2013
> IELTS L9.0 R.8.0 W8.0 S8.5 Overall 8.0 - 15 AUGUST 2014
> SUBMITTED EOI 60 points - 18 August 2014
> ...


Is it ICT 2611 ? Last 2 invites have been with 60 points, but long delays..


----------

